# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  HIGH EPISODES !!!

## Lacrymosa

Αχινε ελα το ανοιξα εγω τελικα ελα να τα γραφουμε εδω να μην χαλαμε το θεμα της αμελι απο ποτε εισαι ετσι ? τα αυτοκαταστοφικα τα κανω κι εγω ! αισθανεσαι τελεια κ ετσι ??

----------


## kyknos25

λακρυμοσα εσυ καταλαβαινες οχι κατι δε παει καλα ή το καταλαβανε οι γυρω σου
??

----------


## Lacrymosa

και οι γυρω μου αλλα δεν μ αρεσει να μου λενε "μανια" προτιμω "υπομανια" αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβω ς απο τα 2 ειναι φυσικα κ το καταλαβαινω κ μονη μου χαζη δεν ειμαι αλλα δεν το ελεγχω κ επειδη ειναι ωραια εμπειρια κ συναισθημα θελω να το ζησω σ ολο το μεγαλειο γιατι μετα ακολουθει κατεβασμα που δεν ειναι καλο

----------


## kyknos25

ας πουμε εσυ ηθελες να πας σε γιατρο ή αρνιοσουν?ηθελες βοηθεια?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

χου χου ανοιξα κι εγω

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι ρε πηγαινα αλλα κανω επεισοδια κ εκοψα τα φαρμακα κ αρχισα χασις μετα απο 3 χρονια δεν ξερω τι σκατα αλλα μ αρεσει κ ολας εχει κ το ενδιαφερον του <3 bipolar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

λακρυμοζα πλακα εχει δε λεω αλλα εγω γινομαι υπερβολικα επιθετικη, επισης αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι εχεις φιλο, σωστα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χου χου ανοιξα κι εγω


λολ ρε συ γιατι δεν μου ειπες οταν σου ειπα οτι ανοιξα πρωτα εγω τωρα που θα γραφουμε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυμοζα πλακα εχει δε λεω αλλα εγω γινομαι υπερβολικα επιθετικη, επισης αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι εχεις φιλο, σωστα?


κι εγω γινει πολυ επειθετικη κ ειμαι στην τσιτα κ αρπαζομαι κ οποιος τα βαλει μαζι μου τον πηρε κ τον σηκωσε δεν περναει ετσι φιλο ειχα αλλα ο μαλακας με χωρισε επειδη τον ειπα οτι εκανα one-night stand κ ημουν χαι κ γελουσα κ του το ειπα κ με χωρισε δια τηλεφωνου αλλα χεστηκα σε λιγο θα παρακαλαει παλι ο μαλακας αλλα θα παρει σουτο

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

μια δω μια κει χουχου
τωρα εδω

----------


## Lacrymosa

εδω κατσε βρε εσυ τωρα πως νιωθεις ? εγω ανεβασμενη μεσ στα νευρα με φουλ ενεργεια κ σκεψεις εσυ??

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω νιωθω μεσα στην ενεργεια επισης, πινω λιγο φινο κρασακι, σκεφτομαι τι ομορφα που εκανα τα ποδια μου σημερα και γενικα δεν εχω κοιμηθει καθολου κια εξακολουθω να ειμαι στην τσιτα,δυσκολα τα πραγματα με την διπολικη

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι η σχεση ειναι δυσκολο αν εχεις διπολικη κ ο αλλος ειναι οκ γιατι δεν δειχνουν παντα κατανοηση αλλα χεστηκα μωρε γι αυτον κ πολλη του ημουνα για τα μουτρα του κ πολυ του καθισα θα με παρακαλαει σε λιγο αλλα θα παρει τον πουλο στο χερι .. εσυ εχεις σχεση ? πως το αντιμετωπιζει ?? οχι, θεσσ ειμαι εσυ αθηνα?? εγω χτες πηρα χαπια με αλκοολ κ την καταβρηκα κ ειμαι συνεχως σε ενταση κ νιωθω σουπερ γκομενα κ ετσι ουτε εγω κοιμαμαι ασχετο ποσο εισαι ?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

ναι εχω φιλο, ναι πινω και εγω και πινω αρκετα και παιρνω και χαπια, με τρομαξε βεβαια ο γιατρος μου, μαλακιες κανουμε αγαπητη. 27 ειμαι. εσυ?
θεσ ειναι η αδερφη μου. αυτοτραυματιζεσαι?

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω ειμαι 20 κι εσυ μικρη εισαι στεναχωριεμαι απο μικρες ηλικιες τετοια προβληματα αυτο με τα χαπια κ το αλκοολ το κανω κι εγω αλλα με ελαγρια ποτα πχ gordons, ursus, shark κ τα τσιγαρα, πολλα τσιγαρα, χαρακωνομαι πολλα χρονια κ γραφω λεξεις με το ξυραφι στο χερι μου εσυ ?? νομιζω εγραψες καπου οτι εχεις κ διατροφικη διαταραχη ?? εχουμε πολλα κοινα ρε συ !!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ρε συ δυστυχως :Stick Out Tongue:  ναι. Ναι εχω διατροφικες διαταραχες να φαν κι οι κοτες. Χαρακωνομαι ασχημα, σβηνω κανενα τσιγαρακι, σημερα μου τη βιδωσε και εσβησα αρκετα και αυτο που με παραξενεψε σημερα ειναι οτι δεν ενιωθα πονο. Εσφιξα για μια στιγμη τα δοντια μου και μετα τιποτα, μουδιασα, το εκανα αδιαφορα, σα να μη το εκανα σε εμενα, σχεδον σαν πλακα, δεν ξερω γαμωτο. οι γονεις σου εχουν δει τα σημαδια σου?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σε καταθλιψη πεφτεις συχνα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω χαρακωνομαι μες στην ενταση κ δεν νιωθω πονο νιωθω οργη κ ευχαριστηση κ ανακουφιση εμετους κ καθαρτικα επισης καπνιζω παρα πολυ πλεον κ πινω ποτα με αλκοολ κ παιρνω χαπια αυτοκαταστροφικα ολα αυτα το ξερω αλλα ετσι ειναι τσιγαρο ειχα σβησει τις προαλλες αλλα πονεσα λιγο αλλα μ αρεσε που το πατουσα ξεσπαγα κ ξεθυμαινα οι γονεις μου τα χουν δει εσενα ?? τι σου εχουν πει ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι πεφτω κ σε καταθλιψη εχω κανει κ καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια που πραγματικα δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω απο το κρεβατι εσυ κανεις καταθλιπτικα η μανιακα περισσοτερο ?? τι τυπο διπολικης εχεις δλδ 1 η 2 ??

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εχουν δει τα κοψιματα στα χερια μου, ειναι πολυ εντονα, στεναχωριουνται και με στεναχωρει αυτο. Νομιζω οτι αν ημουν μονη μου, θα ενιωθα τοσο ελευθερη, ακομα και να καταστραφω ναι. Δεν λυπαμαι για εμενα, λυπαμαι για το παιδι τους. Δεν ξερω, κανω μεικτα επεισοδια. Μεσα σε μια μερα μπορω να ειμαι πολλοι ανθρωποι. Δεν ξερω για τον τυπο 1 και 2. Ο γιατρος δεν μου εχει μιλησει καν για διπολικη. Δεν μου μιλαει, μου δινει φαρμακα. Αφηστε με να ειμαι αληθινος, να ειμαι κανενος.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugoNL...layer_embedded
Εσενα οι δικοι σου πως αντιδρουν?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κανεις καθημερινα εμετους? Τι υψος και κιλα εχεις? Αν θελεις μου λες βεβαια, σαχλη περιεργεια :Ρ
Κι εγω τις ιδιες μλκ κανω... οσο αντεχω τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ πες στον γιατρο να σου μιλησει !! Ρωτα τον ευθεως αν εχεις διπολικη, οφειλεις να γνωριζεις !! Α μπες κι εδω αμα θες

http://www.mazi.org.gr/

ειναι ενα σαιτ για διπολικη που εξηγει τα επεισοδια κτλ παντως φροντισε να μαθεις για τη διπολικη , η γνωση ειναι δυναμη..

Οταν λες μονο φαρμακα, δλδ δεν κανει κ ψυχοθεραπεια ?? Η κανει αλλα δεν σου λεει για διπολικη ??

Ο τυπος 1 ειναι με μανιακα κ καταθλιπτικα, ο τυπος 2 με υπομανιακα κ καταθλιπτικα..

Εμενα οι γονεις μου ωρες ωρες μου στεκονται κ με στηριζουν κ αλλες φορες με λενε ψυχακι.. οπως τους κατεβει..

Εσενα πως το αντιμετωπιζουν οι δικοι σου ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ?


Χαχαχαχαχαχα εδω ειμαι !!!!!!  :Smile:  Εμετους εκανα επι 1 χρονο αλλα κατι επαθε ο λαιμος μου κ πλεον σπανια, μονο καθαρτικα τωρα.. τι διατροφικη εχεις, βουλιμια η ανορεξια ?? Εγω τα χω περασει κ τα 2.. Ειμαι 1.65 με 53 κιλα, εσυ ??

----------


## Gypsy Cello

ψηλή είσαι, ζηλεύω χεχε!!! (1,57)  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

τι ψηλη ειμαι ρε συ, μετριο υψος εχω, μακαρι να μουν πανω απο 1.70 (χωρις τακουνια βεβαια) απο μικρη ηθελα να ασχοληθω με το μοντελινγκ κ μου χει μεινει απωθημενο εντωμεταξυ μου λεγαν οι γονεις μου μικρη κανε μονοζυγο να ψηλωσεις σκατα ψηλωσα αλλα ενταξει δεν ειμαι κ κοντη στο ενδιαμεσο ειμαι πιστευω αλλα για μοντελινγκ γιοκ !!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Βασικα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι γνωριζω ακριβως οτι ξερω τι ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια, τον βλεπω 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και μιλαμε. Δεν εχει κανει διαγνωση. Νομιζω πως αυτα που μου συμβαινουν οταν μου συμβαινουν παραειναι εντονα, δεν ξερω. Το θεμα της διπολικης προεκυψε τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες, αν και παντα ημουν παρορμητικη και συχνα ακραια και κτλ κτλ. Στο παρελθον υπηρξα καθαρα καταθλιπτικη. Εχω μαθει να κρυβομαι πολυ και ελειπα πολυ πολυ απο το σπιτι, εμενα σε σπιτια φιλων. Τον τελευταιο καιρο αναγκαστικα ειδαν και τους ειπα καποια πραγματα και βασικα ηταν υποστηρικτικοι. Μου λενε βεβαια τις κλασικουρες ολα ειναι στο μυαλο κτλ και με επιβλεπουν και αυτο μου τι δινει στα νευρα αλλα γενικα προσπαθουνε. εσυ εισαι τυπος 1?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ελα βρε μοντελινγκ.... σιγα :-) Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι πανω απο 1.70 για να εισαι κουκλα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι εγω ειμαι bipolar 1 κ bipolar icon χεχεχεχε !!! εχω κανει απ ολα τα επεισοδια βεβαια κ εμενα με καταθλιψη ξεκινησε κ πολυ βαρια μαλιστα κ μενα μου λεγαν τα ιδια οτι κλαιγομαι, μοιρολατρω, παρε πρωτοβουλια κτλ αλλα δεν καταλαβαιναν οι ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ οτι ειναι η καταθλιψη ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ κ οχι κατι που επιλεγεις η κανεις επιτηδες πλεον δεν δινω σημασια σ ο,τι κ αν πουν ειτε θετικο ειτε αρνητικο στις περσσοτερες περιπτωσεις διπολικης με καταθλιψη ξεκιναει α εισαι 2 μηνες new εισαι κ εσυ εγω ειμαι 4 τι επεισοδια εχεις κανει ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

βρε κουκλα κ ομορφη ειμαι αλλα για μοντελινγκ το υψος μου δεν αρκει !!!! Thanks παντως !!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Τι εννοεις τι επεισοδια? Μανιακα, πως φερομαι? Μπορει να ημουν και παλιοτερα, αλλα δεν πηγαινα σε γιατρο, εχω κανει πολλες μαλακιες, απλα την ορολογια δεν την γνωριζω καλα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

εγω 176 58 νιαου

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> τι ψηλη ειμαι ρε συ, μετριο υψος εχω, μακαρι να μουν πανω απο 1.70 (χωρις τακουνια βεβαια) απο μικρη ηθελα να ασχοληθω με το μοντελινγκ κ μου χει μεινει απωθημενο εντωμεταξυ μου λεγαν οι γονεις μου μικρη κανε μονοζυγο να ψηλωσεις σκατα ψηλωσα αλλα ενταξει δεν ειμαι κ κοντη στο ενδιαμεσο ειμαι πιστευω αλλα για μοντελινγκ γιοκ !!!


πλάκα κάνω... ;D με μονόζυγο πάντως δεν ψηλώνεις!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

παντως ετσι οπως με εχω κανει κι εγω για μοντελινγκ τελειως γιοκ. οχι οτι θα ηθελα κι ολας, λεμε τωρα. λακρυ λακρυ

----------


## Lacrymosa

νιαου νιαου !!!  :Smile:  αχ το λακρυ λακρυ μ αρεσε !!!!! ρε συ αχινε μακαρι να χα το υψος σου κ ας ημουν οσα κιλα να ναι, το κακο με το μοντελινγκ ειναι αμα δεν εχεις το υψος γιοκ, ενω πχ αμα εχεις το υψος κ λιγα κιλα, τα κιλα μπορεις να τα χασεις αλλα το υψος δεν μπορεις να το δημιουργησεις !!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> πλάκα κάνω... ;D με μονόζυγο πάντως δεν ψηλώνεις!


ναι ρε συ τετοιες μαλακιες μου λεγαν κ νομιζα η βλαμμενη οτι θα ψηλωσω !!! ο,τι να ναι !!! η την αλλη μαλακια κρατησου ! : μου κοβαν τα μαλλια αγορε(!) επειδη κ καλα τα μακρια μαλλια παιρνουν τη δυναμη κ δεν ψηλωνεις !!! ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

μωρε ασε το μοντελινγκ δε κανουμε ταξιδια. περπατας σα ζομπι, στηνεσαι σα βαλσαμωμενη, σκατα μωρε :Ρ τι κανεις τωρα?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Λες?? Γιατί πάντα είχα πλούσιο και μακρύ μαλλί. Αυτό θα φταίει!!! χαχαχα!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

τι μαλλια εχεις? και τι χρωμα παρακαλω πολυ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

εχω καστανοξανθα μακρια το φυσικο ειναι σγουρο αλλα δεν μ αρεσουν τα σγουρα κ τα ισιωνω συνεχεια !!!
ρε συ μια χαρα ειναι το μοντελινγκ κ τι δεν θα δινα για να το επιτυχω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λες?? Γιατί πάντα είχα πλούσιο και μακρύ μαλλί. Αυτό θα φταίει!!! χαχαχα!!


Οχι βρε, καμια σχεση!!! μαλακιες λενε κ οταν ημουν μικρη τα πιστευα κι ολας η βλαμμενη κ με μπερδευαν για αγορι ελεος δλδ.....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ασχετο, αλλα εμενα παντως μου αρεσει πολυ το σγουρο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εσυ τι μαλλια εχεις?? Συνηθως ξες τι ετσι παει, οσες εχουν σγουρα τα ισιωνουν κ οσες εχουν ισια τα σγουραινουν δλδ προσπαθεις να επιτυχεις το αντιθετο απ αυτο που εχεις !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

χμμμ αστο μεγαλη ιστορια, εγω τους τελευταιους μηνες ξεσπαω πολυ στα μαλλια μου. γενικα ειναι ισια. το καλοκαιρι μεχρι τους ωμους ξανθα, το φυσικο μου ειναι καστανοξανθο, ειχα κανει μερικες ανταυγες, εντελως ξαφνικα, το σκεφτηκα και μισο λεπτο τα εκανα δαμασκηνι, μετα απο δυο μηνες σοκολατι, μετα πηγα και τα εκοψα κοντα αρκετα, μετα τα εκανα ανταυγες ξανθες παλι, μετα μονη τα εβαψα πιο ξανθα, μετα τα ξαναεξοψα μονη μου και μετα τα ξαναεβαψα πιο ξανθα. Ωραια ε???

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γενικα κουρευομαι συχνα μονη μου και κουρευομαι χωρις να βλεπω στην τυχη δεν με νοιαζει και με κλειστο το φως στο μπανιο

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λολ Αχινε σε παω πολυ ρε συ εισαι κ γαμω τα ατομα!!!! 

Τελεια ρε συ δλδ τωρα ειναι ξανθα τα μαλλια σου??

Εγω στο λυκειο ειχα κουρεμα πανκ, μετα ενα διαστημα το ειχα τελειως ατημελητο κ οπως να ναι, μετα αρχισα να τα ισιωνω συστηματικα, μετα τα βαψα μαυρα ενα διαστημα που λογω καταθλιψης το κανα κ ειχα βαψει κ το δωματιο μου μαυρο κ στο ταβανι εκανα μαυρες πατημασιες μονο επειδη ετσι ενιωθα λολ βεβαια οταν μου περασε το ξαναεκανα οπως ηταν ανοιχτο ροζε προς σομον φετος τα ειχα ξανθα με ροζ ανταυγειες απο κατω κ τωρα τα χω καστανοξανθα που ειναι το φυσικο μου αλλα ευτυχως εχω δυνατο μαλλι γιατι με ολα αυτα θα χα μεινει φαλακρη τωρα !!!!

Εγω μια φορα εκοψα μονη μου τη φρατζα κ την εκανα σκατα !!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

αααα μου αρεσαν οι πατημασιες, σκεφτομουν να κανω κι εγω στον τοιχο μου, πως και καλα καποιος περπαταει προς το παβανι, εγω εγω ζωγραφισει παλαμες, τις παλαμες μου εννοειτε σε εναν τοιχο μου, παλαμοδεντρο, αντι για αντι φυτρωνουν χερια :Ρ. Ναι τωρα τα μαλλια μου ειναι αρκετα ξανθα, αλλα θα ηθελα να ηταν λιγο πιο μακρια. θα μακρυνουν ομως που θα παει. πινεις κατι τωρα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ωραιο αυτο με τα χερια στον τοιχο μ αρεσε !!!! Ρε συ σε παω πολυ εσενα !!!!  :Smile: 
gordons πινω αυτη τη στιγμη αν κ ειναι ελαφρυ ποτο κ κανω κ τσιγαρα εσυ ???
ασε ειμαι σε ενταση γενικοτερα κ ειμαι πολυ επιθετικη κ φουλ ενεργεια κ σκεψεις , εσυ ??

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μια απο τα ιδια. Εγω λευκο κρασι και στριβω. Τι καπνιζεις?
Οταν εισαι μονη σου πως στο καλο σου βγαινει η επιθετικοτητα? Κι εγω σας παω πολυ δεσποινις  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω παθαινω κι απιστευτα κενα μνημης. Κολλαει ασχημα το μυαλο μου. Ασχετο, σε τι σκεψεις χανεσαι?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δηλαδη κι εγω νιωθω ετσι αλλα οταν ειμαι μονη μου το ονομαζω απιστευτη ενταση, οταν ειμαι με αλλους γινεται επιθετικοτητα....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τωρα μισο λιγο επανερχομαι θα σε πω...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Εσυ τι μαλλια εχεις?? Συνηθως ξες τι ετσι παει, οσες εχουν σγουρα τα ισιωνουν κ οσες εχουν ισια τα σγουραινουν δλδ προσπαθεις να επιτυχεις το αντιθετο απ αυτο που εχεις !!!!!!


Και μένα μ' αρέσουν τα σγουρά παρόλο που έχω και ΄γω. Αυτό που λες, το είχα στην εφηβεία, ήθελα να τα ισιώνω και πάλι καλά που δεν έκανα και αραίωση το βλήμα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελα Lacry_Bipolar_Bitch is back !!!!!  :Smile: 

Ρε συ κανω τα davidoff τα slim τα ελαφρια δλδ ουτε καν τα νιωθω ωρες ωρες αλλα πλεον κανω 1 με 1,5 πακετο την ημερα περυσι εκανα τα Marlboro τα σκληρα λολ αλλα αυτα που κανω τωρα ειναι πολυ ελαφρια, εσυ στριβεις?? Τι καπνο ? Ρε συ εμενα δεν με πολυβολευει το στριφτο γιατι κανεις μια ωρα μεχρι να το τυλιξεις κ μετα πρεπει να το ρουφας συνεχεια γιατι σβηνει.. αλλα ειναι καλυτερο απο αλλες αποψεις...

η επιθετικοτητα μου βγαινει πανω στη μανια κ σε αλλους αλλα κ στον ευατο μου συτη τη στιγμη που σου γραφω εχω 2 airconditions ανοιχτα κ εναν ανεμιστηρα διπλα μου κ βραζω απο οργη ειμαι ετοιμη να εκραγω λολ κ εχω απιστευτα νευρα κ οι σκεψεις μου τρεχουν σαν βροχη, εγω παθαινω κενα μνημης οταν παω να διαβασω γι αυτο κ παρατησα την εξεταστικη γιατι μπλοκαρεται το μυαλο μου ειναι σαν να τρεχει το μυαλο μου με ιλλιγγιωδη ταχυτητα για πες εσυ πως εισαι τωρα ???

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και μένα μ' αρέσουν τα σγουρά παρόλο που έχω και ΄γω. Αυτό που λες, το είχα στην εφηβεία, ήθελα να τα ισιώνω και πάλι καλά που δεν έκανα και αραίωση το βλήμα!


Ειναι πολυ σγουρα?? Εμενα παντως τα σγουρα δεν μ αρεσουν κ τοσο... σπανια τα αφηνω στο φυσικο...Εγω εχω κανει αραιωση 2 φορες εκεινη τη στιγμη στο κομμωτηριο φαινοντουσαν πολυ ωραια επειδη μου τα ειχε στρωσει αλλα οταν εκανα σπιτι μπανιο ενιωθα με το μισο μαλλι κ εκλαιγα!!!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω λοιπον.... χμμ στριβω πολυ γρηγορα οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτο, παρατησα επισης την εξεταστικη γιατι δεν εχω κεφαλι, οταν ειμαι μονη η ενταση στρεφεται εναντιον μου, σημερα που ημουν πολλες ωρες και δεν κοιμηθηκα ολη τη νυχτα με γ@μησ@ καπως. Οταν ειμαι με αλλους μπορει να βριζω, να δαγκωνω, να σπαω και να ξεφευγω ασχημα αναλογως. Τωρα ειμαι σχετικα πιο χαλαρη γιατι εχω να κοιμηθω 2 μερες. Παρολαυτα δε νυσταζω και εχω τη διαθεση να πιω να καπνισω και να με εξαντλησω κι αλλο. Ακουω μουσικη και μιαου.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το Lacrymosa πως σου ηρθε; :-)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Ειναι πολυ σγουρα?? Εμενα παντως τα σγουρα δεν μ αρεσουν κ τοσο... σπανια τα αφηνω στο φυσικο...Εγω εχω κανει αραιωση 2 φορες εκεινη τη στιγμη στο κομμωτηριο φαινοντουσαν πολυ ωραια επειδη μου τα ειχε στρωσει αλλα οταν εκανα σπιτι μπανιο ενιωθα με το μισο μαλλι κ εκλαιγα!!!!!


Κάνει πολύ κακό η αραίωση και δεν έχει και νόημα. Τα δικά μου όταν είναι σχετικά κοντά είναι πολύ σγουρά, όταν μακραίνουν όμως βαραίνουν και γίνονται από σγουρά σπαστά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το Lacrymosa πως σου ηρθε; :-)


Βασικα ειναι πολλα πραγματα  :Smile: 

1) Στα λατινικα σημαινει "δακρυ"
2) Ειναι τιτλος ενος τραγουδιου των Evanescence τους οποιους ΚΑΡΑΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ !!!
3) Ειναι ενα gothic συγκροτημα αλλα γραφεται "lacrimosa"

Εγω το επελεξα με βαση το 2 δεν ειναι τελειο ονομα ????  :Smile: 
Εγω το λατρευω πολυ !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω λοιπον.... χμμ στριβω πολυ γρηγορα οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτο, παρατησα επισης την εξεταστικη γιατι δεν εχω κεφαλι, οταν ειμαι μονη η ενταση στρεφεται εναντιον μου, σημερα που ημουν πολλες ωρες και δεν κοιμηθηκα ολη τη νυχτα με γ@μησ@ καπως. Οταν ειμαι με αλλους μπορει να βριζω, να δαγκωνω, να σπαω και να ξεφευγω ασχημα αναλογως. Τωρα ειμαι σχετικα πιο χαλαρη γιατι εχω να κοιμηθω 2 μερες. Παρολαυτα δε νυσταζω και εχω τη διαθεση να πιω να καπνισω και να με εξαντλησω κι αλλο. Ακουω μουσικη και μιαου.


Mιαου !!  :Smile:  Eγω τωρα ακουω ταυτοχρονα metallica κ iron maiden κ χτυπιεμαι head-banging κ ετσι κ οταν το κανω ξεχναω τα παντα!! 

MUSIC IS MY LIFE !! NO MUSIC = NO LIFE !!! YEAH !!!  :Smile: 

Εσυ τι μουσικη ακους?? τωρα κ γενικοτερα??

Εγω εχω κανει 10 τσιγαρα μεχρι στιγμης κ συνεχιζω δυναμικα κ ακαθεκτα ειμαι σε ενταση χοροπηδαω κουνιεμαι δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω κ εχω απιστευτο αισθημα ευτυχιας κ αυτοκαταστροφικοτητας κ εγω γουσταρω να τα σπαω οταν ειμαι σε νευρα η χτυπαω τοιχους κ κλοτσαω η κανω το δωματιο μου μπουρδελο αλλα μετα πρεπει να το ξανασυμμαζευω γαμωτη μου κι εγω σιγα μην κοιμηθω αλλα δεν εξαντλουμαι δεν νιωθω κουρασμενη καν !!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω ακουω καπως πιο καταθλιπτικα, αλλα αναλογα και τη διαθεση. εχω ποσταρει μερικα και στο music. madrugada, placebo, radiohead, wovenhand ktl ktl. πολυ συχνα βεβαιως χορευω κοπανιεμαι κτλ κτλ οι πορτες του δωματιου μου και του μπανιου εχουν 2 τρυπες τις οποιες εχουμε μπαλωσει-συμμαζεψει τελως παντων καπως. Πρεπει να κοιμηθω ομως. εχω 2 μερες, δε γινεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιι. οταν λες οτι πινεις και παιρνεις χαπια, τι χαπια εννοεις? εγω συχνα πινω 2 μπουκαλια κρασι και παιρνω και 2 ζαναξ. το ξερω οτι ειναι μλκ.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Music is my life επισης. ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ!!!! Επισης εχω κανει 50 τσιγαρα μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο σε παω εσενα !!!  :Smile:  Μιαου !!!  :Smile: 

50 τσιγαρα?? Εγω 14 εισαι για κοντριτσα ??? χεχεχεχ πλακιζω με περνας κατα πολυ!!!!  :Smile: 

Ρε συ κι εγω τετοια μουσικη ακουω οταν ειμαι πιο ηρεμη, οταν ειμαι βεβαια high ακουω metal, death metal κτλ.. αλλα placebo κ radiohead κοβω φλεβα !!!!!! 

Λολ μ αρεσε αυτο με τις τρυπες!! Ρε συ πρεπει να σε γνωρισω εσενα δεν κανω πλακα !!!!

Εγω κοπαναω τους τοιχους κ μια φορα εσπασα κασετοφωνο κ μια μασκαρα κ γεμισε το κρεβατι μαυρη μπογια λολ !!!

Ρε συ εγω δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κοιμηθω !! τρελη ενεργεια σε λεωω !!!!

Οταν λεω χαπια, αγχολυτικα ρε συ μαζι με αλκοολ κ ειναι η απολυτη μαστουρα κ αυτοκαταστροφη !!!

βεβαια νταξει δεν ειναι καλο, ελα μωρε ψιλοπραματα χαχαχαχα !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εισαι κακο κοριτσι :Ρ. Τι αγχολυτικα παιρνεις; Μπορουμε να τα πουμε παντως. Η αδερφη μου ειναι πανω και ανεβαινω που και που. Σε βλεπει γιατρος τωρα? Παιρνεις αλλα φαρμακα? Σε προσγειωνω λιγο ε?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κι εγω θα ηθελα θα εχουμε πολλα να πουμε παντως. Ασχετο τωρα, τι χρωμα κουρτινες εχεις? Θελω το ταβανι μου να το βαψω σκακιερα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μιαου !!  :Smile:  Τα καλα κοριτσια πανε στον παραδεισο, τα κακα ομως πανε παντου !!!!  :Smile:  

Xαχαχαχαχα οχι ευτυχως δεν με προσγειωνεις πολυ, στα αλλα μου επεισοδια αλλοι με γειωνανε σε λεωωω !!!!!

Παιρνω stedon τα αρχισα πριν κατι μερες αλλα που τη σπανε κ προτιμω τα lexotanil που τα ειχα συνηθισει κ παιρνω κ απ τα 2 αμα λαχει εσυ τι αγχολυτικα παιρνεις?? Κανεις κι εσυ cocktail κ αλκοολ κ ετσι ??  :Wink: 

Ρε συ ειμαι διακοπες τωρα οταν γυρισω θελω πολυ να σε γνωρισω αληθεια στο λεω σε παω πολυ girl !!

Επαιρνα κ κατι αλλα χαπια, αλλα τα σταματησα λολ!!

Εσυ παιρνεις φαρμακα?? εχεις ξανακανει up episodes?? ποσο καιρο εχεις διπολικη??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι εγω θα ηθελα θα εχουμε πολλα να πουμε παντως. Ασχετο τωρα, τι χρωμα κουρτινες εχεις? Θελω το ταβανι μου να το βαψω σκακιερα.


WoW σκακιερα τελειο θα ειναι ρε συ !!!!! Γαματη επιλογη !! Μονο το ταβανι θα κανεις?? 

Κουρτινες εχω κατι πορτοκαλι ανοιχτο με λεπτο υφασμα κ πεταλουδιτσες !! Εσυ ??  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι κανω τις αλχημειες μου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... που εισαι διακοπες βρε? ζηλευω? εγω παιρνω ζαναξ και τρανξεν ή και τα δυο. παιρνω επισης λαντοζ σεροκουελ και τοπαμακ(βαριεμαι λατινικους χαρακτηρες τωρα :Smile: ) Διπολικη δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο καιρο εχω, αλλα τα εντονα μανιακα επεισοδια εκδηλωνονταο τους τελευταιους 2-3 μηνες. εχω ιστορικο οξειας καταθλιψης οστωσο και ειναι καπως μπερδεμενη η ολη φαση... μιαου

----------


## niah

Lacrymosa κατι μου λεει οτι γουσταρεις την κατασταση σου και καθε αλλο παρα να θελεις να θεραπευτεις βγαζουν τα λεγομενα σου.Σορρυ που παρεμβαινω αλλα πραγματικα ελπιζω να μην γινουν παραδειγμα προς μιμηση σε αλλα παιδια που πιθανων θα μπουν εδω μεσα σε ευαλωτη φαση.
Σε αντιθεση με την αχινος που μοιαζει να εχει επιγνωση της καταστασης της κ φαινεται οντως να ψαχνει κατι, παρα το κοινο "εφορικο" συναισθημα σας που αναφερετε.
Μιλαω γιατι,εκτος απο αυτο που ανεφερα αρχικα,μ αυτα που γραφεις μοιαζει περισσοτερο να θες επιβεβαιωση και "μπραβο" σε καποιες συμπεριφορες,παρα να ψαχνεις ή να νιωθεις την αναγκη καποιας ακρης-λυσης.Και αναφερομαι σ αυτο εδω και σε δυο τρια αλλα νηματα σου(δεν εχω διαβασει παλαιοτερα).

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

εχω κατι κοκκινες, αλλα μου τη δινουν οι γονεις μου που επεμβαινουνε.
πιο παλια στον τοιχο υπηρχε κολλημενος ενας μεγαλος καθρεπτης τον οποιο ειχα γεμισει στιχους απο ποιηματα και απο αποσπασματα βιβλιων που διαβαζα κατα καιρους και δεν θα ηταν δυνατο να το ξαναφτιαξω, ηταν τελειο, το αγαπουσα και ενα καλοκαιρι που εφυγα διακοπες το εσβησαν. ΦΡΙΚΑΡΑ και για αντιδραση ενιωσα οτι δεν με σεβονταν καθολου οτι δεν υπηρχα καθολου χαθηκαν ολα, ενα καρω βιβλια, τοσες στιγμες, πηρα νερομπογιες και με τα χερια ζωγραφισα ολους τους τοιχους

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

niah εχεις διπολικη?

----------


## niah

οχι δεν εχω διπολικη.Απ οσο ξερω τουλαχιστον..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι κανω τις αλχημειες μου... που εισαι διακοπες βρε? ζηλευω? εγω παιρνω ζαναξ και τρανξεν ή και τα δυο. παιρνω επισης λαντοζ σεροκουελ και τοπαμακ(βαριεμαι λατινικους χαρακτηρες τωρα) Διπολικη δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο καιρο εχω, αλλα τα εντονα μανιακα επεισοδια εκδηλωνονταο τους τελευταιους 2-3 μηνες. εχω ιστορικο οξειας καταθλιψης οστωσο και ειναι καπως μπερδεμενη η ολη φαση... μιαου


Μιαου !!!  :Smile:  Kακο κοριτσι που κανεις κ αλχημειες !!!! Ντροπη σου βρε !!! Ασε τα σπαω ειμαι διακοπες περνας ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !! Ρε συ τα χα παρει κι εγω τα ζαναξ παλιοτερα κ απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δεν με πιανανε !! Τα τρανξεν ειχα δοκιμασει μια φορα αλλα μαλακια μου φανηκε !!
Δλδ εχεις 2-3 μηνες συνεχομενα μανιακα επεισοδια ?? Ενδιαμεσα διαστηματα υπομανιας η νορμοθυμιας δεν ειχες η τα πηγαινες τα μανιακα σερι ??  :Smile:  Ασε ο,τι να ναι, γαμω τη διπολικη δεν βγαζεις ακρη... 

ρε συ αφου εχεις μανια το λαντοζ τι το παιρνεις?? Ρε συ στα μανιακα επεισοδια εισαι που εισαι στα χαι σου αμα παιρνεις κ αντικατ ακομα χειροτερα!! Εγω στο προηγουμενο μου up επαρνα λαντοζ αλλα μετα τα κοψα!!

τωρα πως εισαι ?? εγω σε ενταση !! Μιαου!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εχω κατι κοκκινες, αλλα μου τη δινουν οι γονεις μου που επεμβαινουνε.
> πιο παλια στον τοιχο υπηρχε κολλημενος ενας μεγαλος καθρεπτης τον οποιο ειχα γεμισει στιχους απο ποιηματα και απο αποσπασματα βιβλιων που διαβαζα κατα καιρους και δεν θα ηταν δυνατο να το ξαναφτιαξω, ηταν τελειο, το αγαπουσα και ενα καλοκαιρι που εφυγα διακοπες το εσβησαν. ΦΡΙΚΑΡΑ και για αντιδραση ενιωσα οτι δεν με σεβονταν καθολου οτι δεν υπηρχα καθολου χαθηκαν ολα, ενα καρω βιβλια, τοσες στιγμες, πηρα νερομπογιες και με τα χερια ζωγραφισα ολους τους τοιχους


Βρε βρε σε παω πολυ εσενα !!!! ρε συ καλα εκανες!! Δλδ εκανες τοσο κοπο να το φτιαξεις κ στο χαλασανε?? Ααααααα.......

Θα αλλαξεις κουρτινες?? Ξες τι με σκακιερα παει ωραια το σιελ, το πορτοκαλι κ το ανοιχτο πρασινακι !! Οχι ασπρες ομως !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω δεν ειμαι ποτε στο σερυ. πχ μπορει μια μπερα να ξυπνησω να ειμαι πεσμενη 3-4 ωριτσες, να ειμαι στο κρεβατι καμια ωρα, να βαλω τα κλαματα την επομενη ωρα, μετα ξαφνικα να φρικαρω, να μεταμφιεστω σε σεξυ μιαου να αρχισω να σπινταρω να τρεμω και να να αρχισει το ομορφο μανιακο με τα επακολουθα μεχρι το πρωι, μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως. Μπορει να κοιμηθω ή μπορει και να μη κοιμηθω. Εχει τυχει να μη κοιμθω και για 3 μερες. αλλα εχω μεικτα επεισοδια. μπορει να ειμαι σε ενα μπαρ να χορευω να γελαω να πεταω παγακια να χυνω πανω μου νερο και μετα ξαφνικα να κολλαει το βλεμμα μου και να μη μπορω να συνελθω να πεφτω απιστευτα. σκατα. τωρα ειμαι σε ενταση αλλα δεν ειμαι μονη μου μιαου μιαου μιαου μιαου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa κατι μου λεει οτι γουσταρεις την κατασταση σου και καθε αλλο παρα να θελεις να θεραπευτεις βγαζουν τα λεγομενα σου.
> 
> Nαι την γουσταρω κ οταν ειναι καποιος bipolar κ ειναι κ maniac γουσταρει γιατι ολα ειναι τοσο τελεια κ υπαρχει μοναδικο συναισθημα!!! ειναι χαρακτηριστικο της διπολικης αυτο αλλωστε !!!
> 
> Σορρυ που παρεμβαινω αλλα πραγματικα ελπιζω να μην γινουν παραδειγμα προς μιμηση σε αλλα παιδια που πιθανων θα μπουν εδω μεσα σε ευαλωτη φαση.
> 
> Να γινει παραγειγμα προς μιμηση τι ?? Ισα ισα οσοι εχουν βρεθει σε μανια/υπομανια η εχουν εστω γενικα διπολικη θα καταλαβουν κ δεν γουσταρω να μου το παιζουν εξυπνοι εγω εχω μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα ειναι πχ σαν να μου λες οτι αν ενας ψυχωτικος ειναι σε επεισοδιο κ ακουει φωνες κ νομιζει οτι θα σωσει τον κοσμο κτλ. αμα μπει κ το γραψει θα γινει παραδειγμα προς μιμηση??
> 
> Σε αντιθεση με την αχινος που μοιαζει να εχει επιγνωση της καταστασης της κ φαινεται οντως να ψαχνει κατι, παρα το κοινο "εφορικο" συναισθημα σας που αναφερετε.
> ...


Just perfect feeling απλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

ΥΓ τα τρανξεν κι εμενα λιγο μλκ μου φαινονται....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν μου ειπες ομως που εισαι διακοπες? Αν θελεις παντα. ειμαι λιγο μιαου :Ρ

Και ασχετο ναι με τη σκακιερα στο ταβανι θα τις εκανα μαλλον σιελ  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω δεν ειμαι ποτε στο σερυ. πχ μπορει μια μπερα να ξυπνησω να ειμαι πεσμενη 3-4 ωριτσες, να ειμαι στο κρεβατι καμια ωρα, να βαλω τα κλαματα την επομενη ωρα, μετα ξαφνικα να φρικαρω, να μεταμφιεστω σε σεξυ μιαου να αρχισω να σπινταρω να τρεμω και να να αρχισει το ομορφο μανιακο με τα επακολουθα μεχρι το πρωι, μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως. Μπορει να κοιμηθω ή μπορει και να μη κοιμηθω. Εχει τυχει να μη κοιμθω και για 3 μερες. αλλα εχω μεικτα επεισοδια. μπορει να ειμαι σε ενα μπαρ να χορευω να γελαω να πεταω παγακια να χυνω πανω μου νερο και μετα ξαφνικα να κολλαει το βλεμμα μου και να μη μπορω να συνελθω να πεφτω απιστευτα. σκατα. τωρα ειμαι σε ενταση αλλα δεν ειμαι μονη μου μιαου μιαου μιαου μιαου


Aχ ποσο ταυτιζομαι girl !!!  :Smile:  δεν εισαι μονη σου μιαου μιαου μιαου !!!!!  :Smile: 

τελεια δεν ειναι ρε συ τα μανιακα ?? Αρκει να μη πεφτεις !!

Εγω δεν εχω τοσο μεικτα, οσο για μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα, ασε ειμαι διακοπες κ στα μπαρ ειμαι εκτος ελεγχου χτυπιεμαι χορευω κ δεν κουραζομαι δεν εξαντλουμαι κ ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ κ παιρνω κ το αγριο το μοιραιο το sexy miaou βλεμμα κ νιωθω καταπληκτικα την επομενη μερα ξυπανω κανονικα κοιμαμαι ελαχιστα κ παλι ετσι νιωθω να βαυτω κ να νιωθω φουλ ενεργεια κ οι σκεψεις βροχη ρε συ περπαταω κ σκεφτομαι χοροπηδαω κ σκεφτομαι ειναι μοναδικο πραγμα σαν να με βαλανε στην μπριζα μιαου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν μου ειπες ομως που εισαι διακοπες? Αν θελεις παντα. ειμαι λιγο μιαου :Ρ


Kι εγω μιαου ειμαι !!!  :Smile:  miaou miaou !!!Θα σου πω με pm... !!! Aλλα περναω perfect, νιωθω perfect !!!

Τα τρανξεν ναι μαλακια σκετη ειναι !!!!

----------


## niah

Ναι καπως ετσι δειχνεις σ αυτο εδω το θεμα κ μακαρι να μαι λαθος.
Και οσα λεω ειναι λόγω του οτι ενω βρισκοσαστε και οι δυο σε παρομοια φαση,η μια λεει πινω οτι να ναι φαρμακα και ξυδι για μαστουρα και γουσταρω
ενω η αλλη αναγνωριζει πως καποια πραγματα-παρολο που μπορει κι εκεινη να κανει-ειναι μαλακιες και μονο βοηθεια δεν σας προσφερουν.
Καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα?
Σε ενα αλλο θεμα παλι λες οτι ο μπαφος ειναι και γαμω γιατι σου δινει ηρεμια και ευφορια κλπ κλπ.Και φυσικα πιθανων,ενα "ανηδεο" σ αυτο τον τομεα μελος ισως επηρεαστει απο κατι τετοια,ψαχνωντας λυσεις.Οπότε ακυρος ο παραλληλισμος σου με εναν ψυχωτικό που περιγραφει μια εμπειρια του.
Για ολα κι ολα αυτα η παρεμβαση μου.
Κ ελπιζω πραγματικα καποιες εστω στιγμες να καταλαβαινεις κ να θελεις να θεραπευτεις κ να σταθεροποιησεις τη διαθεση σου.Απλως δεν φαινεται μεσα απ αυτο το νημα σου.Μακαρι να χω λαθος.Κι αν εχω,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ο τροπος που επιλεγεις μονο θεραπεια δεν προκειται να σου προσφερει.Μην πετας ετσι τη ζωη κ τα χρονια σου

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μιαου μου, ειναι πολυ ομορφα να εχεις ενεργεια και διαθεση και να χορευεις και καταλαβαινω για ποιο βλεμμα μιλας, ειναι γοητευτικη αυτη η διαχυτη σεξουαλικοτητα που αποπνεεις σε αυτην τη φαση, αλλα ειναι ακομη πιο ομορφο μιαου μεσα σε ολο αυτο να εισαι ο εαυτος σου. Τον εχω χασει κι εγω. Δεν μπορω να γραψω εδω ομως οτι ειναι τελεια τα μανιακα. Η ευφορια τους ειναι γλυκια, αλλα μιαου, θα ηθελα να τα λεγαμε απο κοντα. Για κανενα λογω μη θεωρησεις οτι σε κρινω. Εγω και στα μανιακα πεφτω. Εκει κι αν πεφτω ;-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Καληνυχτα αγαπημενη Λακρυ, χαρηκα ιδιαιτερως για την γνωριμια. 
Καληνυχτα και σε ολους τους υπολοιπους... :-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αν κοιμηθουμε, λεμε τωρα........

----------


## Lacrymosa

Mπα, εγω δεν προκειται να κοιμηθω μιαου μου !!!!!  :Smile: 
Το κοβω κομματακι difficult !!!!  :Smile: 
Εσυ ?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κι εγω very difficult το κοβω, μαλλον θα γυρναω στη σουβλα καμποση ωριτσα... Αλλα ξερεις ειναι αυτη η αντιφαση,2 μερες αυπνη και ταυτοχρονα εσωτερικη υπερενταση...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

παιδιά μπορείτε να μου περιγράψετε την διπολική τύπου 2; Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι είμαι κοντά..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μιαου μου, ειναι πολυ ομορφα να εχεις ενεργεια και διαθεση και να χορευεις και καταλαβαινω για ποιο βλεμμα μιλας, ειναι γοητευτικη αυτη η διαχυτη σεξουαλικοτητα που αποπνεεις σε αυτην τη φαση, αλλα ειναι ακομη πιο ομορφο μιαου μεσα σε ολο αυτο να εισαι ο εαυτος σου. Τον εχω χασει κι εγω. Δεν μπορω να γραψω εδω ομως οτι ειναι τελεια τα μανιακα. Η ευφορια τους ειναι γλυκια, αλλα μιαου, θα ηθελα να τα λεγαμε απο κοντα. Για κανενα λογω μη θεωρησεις οτι σε κρινω. Εγω και στα μανιακα πεφτω. Εκει κι αν πεφτω ;-)


Αχ μιαου μου γλυκια θελω κι εγω να σε γνωρισω απο κοντα ρε συ !!!!!!  :Smile:  Θα χουμε πολλα να πουμε πιστευω !!!

Ναι ρε συ ειναι τελεια αυτη η ενεργεια κ το συναισθημα !!!!!

Οσο για τον ευατο που λες, μηπως τον ειχα κ ποτε για να τον χασω λολ ??  :Smile: 

Αλλα γουσταρω ενεργεια, ενταση, θελω να ζησω το τωρα οσο διαρκεσει να το ζησω, να το βιωσω, ειναι υπεροχα τα μανιακα τα ατιμα αλλα οταν τελειωνουν πεφτεις σε χοντρη καταθλιψη γι αυτο λεω οτι δεν θελω να τελειωσει αλλα καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει κ δεν θα ξερω τι να κανω αλλα προς το παρον να το ζησω κ να φτασω ψηλα στην απολυτοτητα μαστουρωμενη ειμαι δεν ξερω αν ειναι μαλακιες αυτα που γραφω κ βγαζουν νοημα τρεχουν οι σκεψεις μου νιωθω σαν ενα μοτορακι στο κεφαλι μου να υπερλειτουργει ρε συ πεφτεις κ στη διαρκεια στου μανιακου επεισοδιου ?? εγω μετα πεφτω !! ποσο σου κραταει το καθε μανιακο ? εμενα μια βδομαδα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι εγω very difficult το κοβω, μαλλον θα γυρναω στη σουβλα καμποση ωριτσα... Αλλα ξερεις ειναι αυτη η αντιφαση,2 μερες αυπνη και ταυτοχρονα εσωτερικη υπερενταση...


Ουτε εγω το κοβω να κοιμαμαι μιαου μου ποσες μερες εισαι αυπνη?? Εγω 3 αλλα οχι τελειως τελειως αλλα δεν νιωθω κουρασμενη καθολου !!

Αχ τι θα κανουμε μιαου μου πως θα κοιμηθουμε??  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ηταν λογοπαιγνιο. Πεφτω σε κρεβατια ;-) Αλλα σου λεω δεν εχουν συνεχεια οι διαθεσεις μου,μεσα σε μια μερα αλλαζω πολλες φορες διαθεση, τελειως αλλοκοτο, τι να πω?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Α σε καταλαβαινω μαλλον κυκλοθυμικη εισαι.. εξ ου κ τα μεικτα.. εμενα κρατανε μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα.. ρε δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω κ να κοιμηθω σε λεωω αχ τι θα κανουμε μιαου μου κατα τ αλλα perfect feeling εντωμεταξυ εχει γινει κ το μαλλι μου σκατα απ τη ζεστη κ κολλαω κ ιδρωνω κ ειμαι σε ενταση κ 2 air conditions απο διπλα γαμωτο μιαου μιαου μιαου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> παιδιά μπορείτε να μου περιγράψετε την διπολική τύπου 2; Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι είμαι κοντά..


ξες τι επειδη βαριεμαι να τα γραφω μπες εδω http://www.mazi.org.gr/ ειναι ενα σαιτ για καταθλιψη κ διπολικη διαταραχη κ τα γραφει αναλυτικα ελπιζω να βοηθηθεις !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ξες τι επειδη βαριεμαι να τα γραφω μπες εδω http://www.mazi.org.gr/ ειναι ενα σαιτ για καταθλιψη κ διπολικη διαταραχη κ τα γραφει αναλυτικα ελπιζω να βοηθηθεις !!!


οκ θενκς! Καληνύχτα, αν θα κοιμηθείς...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μπα, δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ρε συ, ειμαι σε ενταση σε λεωωω χαχαχαχα !!!!  :Smile: 
Eσυ πας για νανι ??  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

με λες?? ;D Και εγώ έχω αρκετή νευρικότητα και μου φαίνεται σαν υπομανία.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι βρε σε λεω !!! χαχαχαχα !!! ρε συ δεν σημαινει οτι η νευρικοτητα ειναι υπομανια εγινε μηπως κατι που σε ταραξε ?? μονοπολικη καταθλιψη δεν εχεις εσυ νομιζω ??

----------


## Gypsy Cello

μονοπολική έχω αλλά είμαι τύπος αγχώδης, κυκλοθυμικός και αντιδραστικός και νομίζω πως τέτοιοι άνθρωποι έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να το πάθουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ μην σκεφτεσαι ετσι !!! ασε μετα θα γινεις σαν κ μενα κ χειροτερη !! πλακιζω!!

κι εγω εχω τα χαρακτηριστικα που περιεγραψες κ πολλοι αλλοι αλλα δεν εμφανιζεται σε ολους, παιζουν πολλοι παραγοντες για να εμφανιστει, κληρονομικοτητα, βιωματα, αντικατ κ πολλα αλλα που βαριεμαι να τα γραψω !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Θα ρωτήσω και τη γιατρό μου γιατί από βιώματα είμαι φουλ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

GuyzZzZ παω να την πεσω αλλα αμφιβαλλω αμα θα κοιμηθω με την υπερενταση κ την ενεργεια που εχω, αλλα θα κανω μια αποπειρα γιατι εχω να κοιμηθω 3 μερες αλλα δεν το κοβω να με παιρνει υπνος ετσι χαι που ειμαι !!!!

Καληνυχτουδια βρε !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γαμωτο..........τα διαβαζω ολα αυτα και λεω απο μεσα μου ''κακο'' ''κακο'' αλλα και μενα οταν με πιανει νιωθω σημαντικη τουλαχιστον για 5 μερες μετα ομως ενα ολοκλιρο σκ πεφτω ξερη για υπνο απο την υπερδιεγερση. γιαυτο ισως μερικες μερες δεν παιρνω φαρμακα. οταν τα παιρνω ουτε σεξ δεν θελω να κανω........αμα ειμαι ετσι ομως και σεξ κανω και δουλευω και ωρες χωρις καφε και χορευω μονη μ στο σπιτι. μετα ομως γμτ τι κανουμε.....μετα τα κλαμματα που σε πιανουν ειναι απαισια και την επομενη εισαι πρισμενη και μπερδεμενη

----------


## *Ghost*

> Εχει τυχει να μη κοιμθω και για 3 μερες. αλλα εχω μεικτα επεισοδια. μπορει να ειμαι σε ενα μπαρ να χορευω να γελαω να πεταω παγακια να χυνω πανω μου νερο και μετα ξαφνικα να κολλαει το βλεμμα μου και να μη μπορω να συνελθω να πεφτω απιστευτα. σκατα. τωρα ειμαι σε ενταση αλλα δεν ειμαι μονη μου μιαου μιαου μιαου μιαου


Απολαμβανω απιστευτα την συζητηση σας, αλλα πλιζ, πλιζ πλιζ μην πετας παγακια στα μπαρ! :PPP Εχω βρεθει εν μεσω παγοβολισμου πριν τεσσερα χρονια και εχω ακομα την ουλη πανω απ το χειλος! Δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι τι θα ειχε γινει αν με ειχε πετυχει στο ματι! Επικινδυνο σπορ! :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απολαμβανω απιστευτα την συζητηση σας, αλλα πλιζ, πλιζ πλιζ μην πετας παγακια στα μπαρ! :PPP Εχω βρεθει εν μεσω παγοβολισμου πριν τεσσερα χρονια και εχω ακομα την ουλη πανω απ το χειλος! Δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι τι θα ειχε γινει αν με ειχε πετυχει στο ματι! Επικινδυνο σπορ! :P


Ωραια η συζητηση ε ?? 

Λολ εγω δεν πεταω παγακια, δεν το χω κανει ακομα αυτο, αλλα προχτες ημουν σε μια συναυλια-φεστιβαλ κ πετουσα τα αδεια κουτακια απο μπυρες ζντοινγκ μακρια ελπιζω να μην πετυχαν κανα κεφαλι χαχαχαχα !!!

Μιαου μου που εισαι κουκλα ????  :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κουτακια πεταξα 3 φορες την ζωη μου, την μια στο προσωπο μιας φιλης μου που αντεγραφε την φωνη μου κοροιδευτικα οσο ημουν τσαντισμενη επειδη εκλεβε στο Uno

----------


## Lacrymosa

lol broken !! εγω δεν τα πεταξα σε ατομο συγκεκριμενο αλλα γενικα στο χωρο κ ετσι οπως ειχε κ κοσμο γινοτανε χαμος κ επαιζε κ metal κ γουσταρα αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ σε ορισμενους να πεταξω κ στα μουτρα ισως καποια στιγμη το κανω αμα με φερουν εκτος οριων !!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πολυ ασχημο αλλα καταλαβαινω επειδη το παθαινω κ εγω. εχω καιρο να το παθω 2-3 βδομ, αλλα δεν το μετανιωνα μετα οταν ηρεμουσα αυτο με κανει κακο ανθρωπο δν ξερω 

παλιοτερα που ειχα τα πολλα ξεσπασματα ανησυχουσα χωρις πραγματικα να ανησυχω (αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω) μην τυχον πιασω κατι σε ενα τραπεζι για να πεταξω που δεν πρεπει (ενα μαχαιρι πχ) , γιατι ειχα θεματα με τα πραγματα που πεταγα δεν κοιτουσα τι ηταν οταν τα αρπαζα παρα μονο οταν τα πετουσα. αμα γινει κανα κακο τρεξε να ξεμπλεξεις μετα

----------


## Lacrymosa

broken σε καταλαβαινω κι εγω εχω πολλα ξεσπασματα αλλα γενικα προσπαθω να το ελεγχω απ το λυκειο ειδικα τοτε που συνεχως εμπλεκα σε φασαριες κ καυγαδες κ ημουν στον διευθυντη καθε τρεις κ λιγο κ μου λεγε "παλι εσυ ??" λολ αλλα ηταν καλος κ μονο 1 φορα μου δωσε αποβολη πηγαινα στην ενισχυτικη του κ ημουν πολυ καλη μαθητρια γι αυτο ισως τεσπα ξεφυγα τι ελεγα α ναι, απο το λυκειο μεχρι τωρα στο θεμα των εκρηξεων θυμου κ των νευρων εχω κανει τεραστια προοδο κ εχω μαθει να το διαχειριζομαι αν κ πολλες φορες ξεσπαω ειτε σε αλλους ειτε σε μενα κυριως σε μενα αλλα οταν ειμαι high episode μου βγαινει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ολο αυτο !!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρωτα ρε τον γιατρο σου για τα φαρμακα που παιρνω κ εγω, αμα πιανουνε και σε μενα ισως πιασουν κ σε σενα

----------


## Lacrymosa

οκ θα ρωτησω αν κ ειμαι οκ κ μ αυτα που παιρνω !!!  :Smile:

----------


## *Ghost*

χεχεχε! Ενταξει, το αδειο κουτακι δεν νομιζω να μπορει να χτυπισει κανεναν... Αν ειναι γεματο, τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα! :P Το παγακι που με πετυχε μαλλον το ειχαν πεταξει με δυναμη, ειναι και σκληρος ο παγος γενικα, ηταν και τετραγωνο το παγακι (η ουλη μου κανει μια λιγο κουτσουρεμενη ορθη γωνια! χαχα).. Νομιζα οτι μου ειχαν ριξει μπουνια πριν καταλαβω τι ηταν! :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ βρε Ghost !!!  :Smile:  Αυτο με την κουτσουρεμενη γωνια λολ ρε συ μαλλον αυτος που το πεταξε θα ασχολουνταν με την σκοποβολη εμενα ευτυχως δεν μου εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο προς το παρον ουτε εχω κανει κατι αναλογο με παγακια προς το παρον χεχεχεχ !!!  :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γαρυφαλο στο ματι εχετε φαει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι !!! Εσυ ?? Περυσι μια φορα στα μπουζουκια με αλλες 2 φιλες μου!! Αλλα οχι στο ματι, στο μαλλι κ μετα ειχα τσαντιστει γιατι δεν ηξερα αμα μου το ειχε χαλασει !!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα το φας στο ματι πριζεται απ το υγρο! κ εγω στα μπουζουκια το χα φαει στην 5ημερη και ειχε γινει τουμπανο απο το χυμο του σκατολουλουδιου

----------


## Lacrymosa

ωχχχ... δεν θα θελα να ζησω κατι τετοιο.. γενικως στα μπουζουκια οταν πηγαινω δεν θελω να εχω τραπεζι στον εξωστη (πανω δλδ) γιατι πετανε διαφορα ειχανε πεταξει αποτσιγαρα περυσι κ ηρθαν μες στη μαπα μου κ αντε μετα να βρεις ποιος το εκανε οποτε κλεινω τραπεζι κατω κ εχω την ησυχια μου !!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πας και μπουζούκια; Εγώ για ροκά σε είχα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

στην 5ημερη αναγκαστικα πηγαμε. ροκ δεν ακουω καν. σπανια!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλέ για την Λάκρυ το είπα. Εχθές άκουγε metallica και iron maiden ταυτόχρονα! Άλλο και τούτο!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ααααα οκ. 

νταξ ειναι ωρες ωρες στο λυκειο ακουγα μεταλικα και μπουγα (ελα μουνι στον τοπο σου)

μισω τον μπουγα αλλα μαρεσε το μπηκα τα γιδια στο μαντρι και μαρεσε και το nothing else matter μαζι με το diesel power των prodigy, οποτε ειχα μαζι μου στην τσαντα το ντισκμαν με 5 cd μαζι και τα ακουστικα τα τεραστια-στεκα και αλλαζα cd μεσα στο τρολει

----------


## Gypsy Cello

χαχαχα! Ρε συ το nothing else matters είναι κορυφαίο τραγούδι μαζί με μπουγά;; έλεος!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σε σεχση με τα πεταγματα τα παγακια τα πετουσα κοντα, πανω μου κυριως, μεσα στα ποτα των φιλων μου κτλ :Ρ Το πιο παραξενο που εχω πεταξει ειναι κοκορετσι σε ταβερνα στο χωριο μου σε αυτους που χορευανε. Σκατα υπνος και σημερα και με εχει πιασει κριση αυτες τις μερες με τα διατροφικα, κοιμηθηκα τελικα κατα τις 3 και 7 σηκωθηκα πηγα στο φουρνο πηρα 3 ζαμπονοτυροπιτες, 2 κρουασαν και 2 παγωτα και φυσικα τα εβγαλα(οχι με μεγαλη επιτυχια) ... Τι φαρμακα παιρνετε? Λακρυ γειαααααααααααααα....
Παιρνεις Ampilify?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αυτη την αισθηση του να φοβασαι μη κανεις κατι χωρις να σκεφτεις την εχω πολυ εντονα. Σαν τα χερια μου να λειτουργουν πιο γρηγορα, η σκεψη μου να μη τα προλαβαινει, να μη συγχρονιζονται ακριβως. Μου εχει τυχει πονω σε απιστευτα νευρα να αρπαξω ενα μαχαιρι απο τι κουζινα και να το σφιγγω στα χερια μου και την επομενη στιγμη καταλαβα τι εκανα, οταν το εκανα δεν το ηξερα, δεν ξερω αν γινομε κατανοητη. Καμια φορα φοβαμαι μην κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου ετσι, χωρις να με προλαβω, το κανουν τα χερια μου γρηγορα γρηγορα, δεν περασει απο τον εγκεφαλο, δεν ξερω, ειναι τρομακτικο. Οι πολλες φορες μπορει να λεω πραγματα, ετσι ξαφνικα να πεταξω κατι εξωγρενικο σε καποιον και ειναι σα να το ακουω και εγω τη στιγμη που το ακουει κι αυτος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πας και μπουζούκια; Εγώ για ροκά σε είχα.


ρε συ ροκ ειμαι κατα βαση !!!!! Επισης ακουω alternative, progressive rock, punk rock κ metal, πανκιο ημουνα στην εφηβεια περισσοτερο, τωρα το στυλ μου ειναι ροκ κατα βαση κ η μουσικη... στα μπουζουκια εχω παει 2-3 φορες για να πω οτι πηγα κ λογω της παρεας περισσοτερο, δεν μου αρεσουν προσωπικα κ τοσο, αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτη στο να απορριπτω πραγματα αν μου γινει προταση κ εχω καλη παρεα.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλέ για την Λάκρυ το είπα. Εχθές άκουγε metallica και iron maiden ταυτόχρονα! Άλλο και τούτο!


Και σημερα ακουω κ χτυπιεμαι !!!!!!!  :Smile:  Ο Μπουγας τι ειναι οεο????

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ο Μπουγας τι ειναι οεο????

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σε σεχση με τα πεταγματα τα παγακια τα πετουσα κοντα, πανω μου κυριως, μεσα στα ποτα των φιλων μου κτλ :Ρ Το πιο παραξενο που εχω πεταξει ειναι κοκορετσι σε ταβερνα στο χωριο μου σε αυτους που χορευανε. Σκατα υπνος και σημερα και με εχει πιασει κριση αυτες τις μερες με τα διατροφικα, κοιμηθηκα τελικα κατα τις 3 και 7 σηκωθηκα πηγα στο φουρνο πηρα 3 ζαμπονοτυροπιτες, 2 κρουασαν και 2 παγωτα και φυσικα τα εβγαλα(οχι με μεγαλη επιτυχια) ... Τι φαρμακα παιρνετε? Λακρυ γειαααααααααααααα....
> Παιρνεις Ampilify?


Αχινε μου μιαου !!!!  :Smile: 
Λολ ρε συ αυτο με το κοκορετσι τα σπαει, εγω ακομη φαγητο δεν εχω πεταξει, αλλα μ αρεσει να τα ριχνω σε σακουλες, να τα λιωνω να γινονται σαν σκατα κ να το πεταω το φαι στα σκουπιδια, εχεις κ εσυ διατροφικη διαταραχη (βουλιμια) ε?? Me too ! Εγω δεν κανω ευκολα εμετο πλεον, πρεπει να προσπαθησω πολυ για να τα καταφερω, παιρνω καθαρτικα αλλα εχω να κανω βουλιμικο σχεδον μια βδομαδα κ το απευχομαι εννοειται μετα νιωθω χαλια κ απαισια κ αχρηστη εγω με το ζορι κοιμηθηκα απο τις 4 ως τις 6 κ δεν ειμαι καθολου κουρασμενη κ μες στο μεσημερι με πιασε να κυκλοφορω με τα 12ποντα κ δεν πονεσα καν ναι παιρνω abilify μιαου που το ξερεις??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αυτη την αισθηση του να φοβασαι μη κανεις κατι χωρις να σκεφτεις την εχω πολυ εντονα. Σαν τα χερια μου να λειτουργουν πιο γρηγορα, η σκεψη μου να μη τα προλαβαινει, να μη συγχρονιζονται ακριβως. Μου εχει τυχει πονω σε απιστευτα νευρα να αρπαξω ενα μαχαιρι απο τι κουζινα και να το σφιγγω στα χερια μου και την επομενη στιγμη καταλαβα τι εκανα, οταν το εκανα δεν το ηξερα, δεν ξερω αν γινομε κατανοητη. Καμια φορα φοβαμαι μην κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου ετσι, χωρις να με προλαβω, το κανουν τα χερια μου γρηγορα γρηγορα, δεν περασει απο τον εγκεφαλο, δεν ξερω, ειναι τρομακτικο. Οι πολλες φορες μπορει να λεω πραγματα, ετσι ξαφνικα να πεταξω κατι εξωγρενικο σε καποιον και ειναι σα να το ακουω και εγω τη στιγμη που το ακουει κι αυτος.


Σε καταλαβαινω μια χαρα μιαου εμενα ακριβως προτρεχει η σκεψη κ μπορει να κανω κατι μηχανικα η να μην το καταλαβω οτι το κανα αφου ηδη θα το χω κανει κ μετα θα αναρωτιεμαι αν κ πως το εκανα κ αν δεν το εκανα τι θα γινοταν κ γινεται χαμος απο σκεψεις μες στο μυαλο μου αυτο με τα μαχαιρια το χω επισης αμα δω μου μπαινει στο μυαλο οτι θα το πιασω κ θα μου κανω κακο κ δεν θα καταλαβω αμα το κανω κ εκει κολλλαω αμα το καταλαβω η οχι σκεφτομαι 1000 πραγματα κ κανω αλλα 10000 κ ειμαι σε αντιπαραβολη δεν κανω κατι με σειρα καταλαβες τιποτα απ αυτα που ειπα ?? παιζει κ μαλακιες να λεω τοσο μπλοκαρισμα που δεν μπορω να διαχωρισω μιαου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> 




Χαχαχαχαχα εχω λιωσει το τραγουδι αυτο το λεγαμε για πλακα στις εκδρομες στο σχολειο οταν πηγαιναμε αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι αυτουνου κ οτι τον λενε ετσι κ το αλλο που λεει μπηκαν τα γιδια στο μαντρι δικο του ειναι ?? εγω νομιζα ητανε ενος αλλου με κλαρινο πως τον λενε να δεις εχω κολλησει α γιωργο μαγκα νομιζω κ ειναι τσιγγανος-γυφτος πως σκατα λεγεται αυτος τι ειναι ??

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι ο εθνικός μας κλαρινίστας!! Έχει πάει και στην Μπήλιω! Είναι εντελώς cult σου λέω! Καλά ε, το θέμα αυτό τα σπάει! Έχω λιώσει με τα κοκορέτσια  :Big Grin: . Go on girls! Μου φτιάχνετε την διάθεση, γαμώ την σεροτονίνη μου μέσα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Gypsy Cello τον Μαγκα ηξερα με το κλαρινο του χαχαχαχα τον αλλον αυτον τον μπουγα μπογια πως σκατα λεγεται τωρα τον εμαθα αλλα κ που δεν τον ηξερα τοσα χρονια δεν εχασα κ τιποτα λολ ασε ρε συ ειμαι high κ γι αυτο γραφω περιεργα κ ο,τι μου κατεβει αλλα προσπαθω να βλεπω τι γραφω κ να εχω συναισθηση κ ο,τι να ναι τα σπαει το θεμα ε?? ασε επρεπε να σουν κ εσυ bipolar να το γαμησουμε τελειως !!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Έχω χάι διάθεση χωρίς ευτυχώς να μαι bipolar. Άντε και καλή ίαση. Μιάου!!!  :Wink:  Το έλα στον παππού είναι διαχρονικό κομμάτι ρε συ. Σεβασμός στην κλασική μουσική... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μιαου μιαου !!  :Smile:  Καλυτερα ρε συ χαι διαθεση χωρις bipolar παρα οπως εγω χεχεχεχε αλλα εχει κ την πλακα του απ την αλλη ρε συ καλη ιαση ισοδυναμει σαν να μου λες καλο κατεβασμα γιατι αυτο επακολουθει κ δεν ειναι ωραιο το breakdown 

λολ εννοειται ρε συ διαχρονικο κομματι πως να το κανουμε σεβασμος στην ποιοτητα πανω απ ολα !!!!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Το καλό είναι ότι η αλληλεπίδραση φτιάχνει και την διάθεση των μονοπολικών!  :Smile:  Θα καταφέρεις να έχεις και χάι διάθεση χωρίς μανιακά επεισόδια γιατί σε κόβω ότι είσαι από τη φύση σου έτσι. Θα τα καταφέρεις ρε συ, αρκεί να έχεις θέληση!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Θεληση υπαρχει, κατα ποσο υπαρχει δυνατοτητα δεν ξερω τι εννοεις ρε συ οτι ειμαι κ εκ φυσεως χαζοχαρουμενη ?? οχι ρε συ καμια σχεση απλα σαν χαρακτηρας ειμαι παρορμητικη, αυθορμητη, εντονη προσωπικοτητα κ εχω συχνα εκρηξεις θυμου !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Όχι ρε συ, μην παρεξηγιέσαι, απλά απ' ότι βλέπω θεωρώ ότι είσαι πρόσχαρη εκ φύσεως!  :Smile: . Όσο για την διπολική εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι ιάσιμη σε μεγάλο ποσοστό!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι, γενικα ειμαι προσχαρο κ αισιοδοξο ατομο !! Κ πολυ αυθορμητη κ παρορμητικη!! Αλλα οταν με πιανουν οι αναποδες γινομαι bitch με αυτια κ ουρα !!!  :Smile: 

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι ιασιμη, κ μενα μια καινουργια γιατρος που πηγα αυτο μου ειπε, οτι ειναι ιασιμη κ μπορω μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα που θα το ελεγχω να ζησω μια χαρα οκ ζωη, αλλα δεν ξερω τι σκατα γινεται, αμφιβαλλω, μες στα επεισοδια ειμαι αλλα ειμαι κ new bipolar κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε ξεροντας τα παντα !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις γλυκιά μου! Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Όταν έκανες σχέση με το αγόρι σου πότε και πως το αποκάλυψες; Γιατί και ΄γω άμα κάνω σχέση θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μιλήσω, γιατί εκτός από δικαίωμα είναι και υποχρέωση να το πω κάποια στιγμή. Μπορεί ο άλλος να μην θέλει να κάνει σχέση με μια καταθλιπτική.  :Frown:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τι σκατα ειναι αυτο το μιαου

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ μου ευχομαι κι εγω να το ξεπερασω το κωλοbipolar disorder αχ απο το στομα σου κ στου θεου τ αυτι που λενε!!!

Πιστευω οτι αμα εισαι σε σχεση κ ειστε καιρο μαζι κ ειστε ερωτευμενοι πρεπει να το αποκαλυψεις, εξαλλου καποια στιγμη κατι θα στραβωσει, θα σπασει ο διαολος κανα ποδαρι κ μετα ισως ειναι χειροτερο γιατι μπορει να ενοχληθει ο αλλος που δεν του το ειπες αλλα κ απ την αλλη δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να το πεις αμα δεν νιωθεις ανετα η προπαντων αμα γνωριζεις τον αλλον λιγο καιρο η εχετε ελευθερη σχεση η fuck buddy κτλ..

Θα το πεις οταν νιωσεις εσυ ετοιμη κ καλυτερα να παρεις εσυ την πρωτοβουλια παρα πχ να γινει κατι κ να αρχισει μετα να ρωταει τι κ πως.. δεν νομιζω πως θα κολλησει καποιος αντρας στο αν μια κοπελα ειναι καταθλιπτικη η ακομα χειροτερα διπολικη οπως εγω, υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα πραγματα που μετρανε κ αμα κολλησει εκει η σε παρατησει για λογο που σχετιζεται με την ασθενεια πολυ απλα δεν αξιζε για σενα, ηταν ενα ανωριμο κ επιφανειακο ατομακι, οποτε τον κανουμε delete κ παμε παρακατω!!

Σχετικα με μενα τωρα, αν κ εχουμε χωρισει, δεν μπορω να μην αναγνωρισω το ποσο μου σταθηκε κ με στηριξε ειδικα στις δυσκολες φασεις μου κ ποσα βραδυα σπιτι του που ημουν χαλια με επαιρνε στην αγκαλια του κ εκλαιγα κ μου λεγε πραγματα κ μου δινε δυναμη... ολες τις ευχαριστες στιγμες που περασαμε κ ολες τις δυσκολιες που ηταν παντα διπλα μου κ μου συμπεριφεροταν με τον καλυτερο τροπο παρ ολο που ημουν ωρες ωρες περιεργη κ μπορει να συμπεριφερομουν ασχημα αλλα ποτε δεν μου κρατησε κακια.. πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι για καθε ανθρωπο υπαρχει το αλλο του μισο, αρκει να το βρει... κ ολοι καποια στιγμη αργα η γρηγορα το βρισκουν.. εγω ομως το ειχα κ το εχασα... οπως λεει ενα τραγουδι "ειχα τον παραδεισο... κ το μαθα οταν σε χασα.." .. εχω βουρκωσει τωρα πραγματικα αλλα ισως μου κανει κ καλο απ την αλλη....δεν μπορω να μην ειμαι ερωτευμενη κ να μην αγαπαω εναν ανθρωπο που μου προσφερε τοσα πολλα... για να απαντησω στο αρχικο σου ερωτημα επειδη παλι ψιλοξεφυγα λολ τα ειχαμε 3 χρονια απ τα 17 οποτε ηξερε ηδη για την ανορεξια κ την αγχωδη διαταραχη.. οταν επεθα την διπολικη ηταν απο τους πρωτους που το εμαθε, οταν το εμαθα εγω ημουνα σε σοκ κ εκλαιγα γι αυτο που μου ετυχε κ ηταν διπλα μου εκεινες τις φασεις με στηριξε απιστευτα να μπορεσω να το αποδεχτω κ οτι με αγαπαει για το χαρακτηρα μου κ αυτο που ειμαι γενικοτερα κ δεν κολλαει σε κατι που στην τελικη ειναι μια ταμπελα κ μονο... γι αυτο σου λεω πρωτα ειναι το ατομο κ μετα η ασθενεια επεται... οταν ημουν στο νοσοκομειο μετα το πρωτο μου up episode ηταν διπλα μου συνεχεια κ με στηριξε αφανταστα.. πουε δεν με ειδε ως διπολικη, αλλα ως λακρυμοζα κ μονο...

δεν μπορω να μην εχω ακομη αισθηματα.. δεν μπορω να μην ποναω ακομα κ αν ειμαι high δεν ειναι ενα μονο συναισθημα που επικρατει... ας ειμαι δυστυχισμενη, τελειωμενη, λουζερ, psycho οπως θες πες το, αρκει να ειναι αυτος καλα, αυτο ειναι το μονο που θελω... δεν ξερω αμα μπορουσα να γυρισω το χρονο πισω αν θα αλλαζα κατι κ τι ακριβως, εχω χιλιαδες σκεψεις αυτη τη στιγμη να με βομβαρδιζουν, αλλα το συναισθημα της αγαπης ειναι κατι που οποια ασθενεια κ να εχεις, ο,τι κ να εισαι, δεν παυει να υπαρχει κ να υπερτερει εναντι αυτων...

σορρυ δεν μπορω να γραψω αλλο ειλικρινα..... δεν ξερω τι με πιασε κ εχω βαλει τα κλαματα τωρα....... σε λιγο θα ξαναμπω........

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γιατι να γυρισεις τον χρονο. αυτο που περασε σε εκανε αυτο που εισαι σημερα και τεσπα ελεγες πως καταφερες πραγματα οποτε γιατι να τ αλλαξεις. ασε που δεν γινεται...αλλο ενα βημα αποδοχης

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Λάκρυ και εμένα μου ήρθε να κλάψω τώρα... :Frown:  Μακάρι και μένα να μου φερθεί έτσι! Αλλά τόσα χρόνια που το σκεφτόμουν, ντρεπόμουν αφάνταστα. Ίσως γιατί στον περίγυρο μου δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι άνθρωποι με αυτό το πρόβλημα και πολλές φορές όταν ακούν για κατάθλιψη σοκάρονται, δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι, γι' αυτό ντρεπόμουν πολύ. Δεν ήθελα να εξηγώ σε ανθρώπους που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα σε καταλάβουν. Τώρα που άρχισα να μπαίνω εδώ, άρχισα να απενεχοποιούμαι και μετανιώνω την ώρα και την στιγμή που δεν ήθελα να ασχολούμαι με το ίντερνετ..Δυστυχώς ρε 'συ αισθάνομαι πολλές ενοχές που δεν πήγα στον γιατρό πιο νωρίς, γιατί ήμουν 2 χρόνια έτσι και αισθάνομαι ότι έχω χάσει πολλά απ' την ζωή...Κούκλα, μην κλαις, έχεις τόσες όμορφες αναμνήσεις απ' αυτόν τον άνθρωπο. Εγώ δεν έχω..Αν τον αγαπάς ακόμα, δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έκανες μια προσπάθεια να τον πλησιάσεις...

----------


## Lacrymosa

GuyzZzZ επανηλθα δριμυτερη νταξει εκλαψα ξεθυμανα αλλα ξαναβρηκα το κεφι μου Lacry_Bipolar_Bitch is back !!!!!  :Smile: 

Εννοειται οτι τον αγαπαω ακομα κ εχω αισθηματα, δεν μπορω να περασω τα 3 αυτα υπεροχα χρονια της σχεσης μας στο ντουκου ουτε ολα οσα ζησαμε να τα κανω delete κ μετα στον καδο ανακυκλωσης.. ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να το κανω αυτο, δεν ειμαι τετοιο ατομο, δεν μπορω να ειμαι αχαριστη κ να μην αναγνωρισω... δεν ξερω απο την αλλη πλευρα τι υπαρχει, αλλα ο,τι κ να γινει στην τελικη αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να ειναι να ειναι αυτος καλα κ ευτυχισμενος με τις επιλογες του... εχω υπεροχες αναμνησεις κ προσπαθω να κραταω ολα τα θετικα απο καθε ανθρωπο κ να μην επικεντρωνομαι τοσο στα αρνητικα, αλλα οσα ζεις εντονα δεν μπορεις απλα να τα ντιλιταρεις...(δικη μου λεξη χεχε!!)

Εσενα ο δικος σου πως το αντιμετωπιζει το θεμα της καταθλιψης? Απ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει μαλλον δεν του εχεις πει ακομα τιποτα αλλα σκεφτεσαι να το κανεις ε??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τι σκατα ειναι αυτο το μιαου


λολ το συνθηματικο μας με την αχινος !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> GuyzZzZ επανηλθα δριμυτερη νταξει εκλαψα ξεθυμανα αλλα ξαναβρηκα το κεφι μου Lacry_Bipolar_Bitch is back !!!!! 
> 
> Εννοειται οτι τον αγαπαω ακομα κ εχω αισθηματα, δεν μπορω να περασω τα 3 αυτα υπεροχα χρονια της σχεσης μας στο ντουκου ουτε ολα οσα ζησαμε να τα κανω delete κ μετα στον καδο ανακυκλωσης.. ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να το κανω αυτο, δεν ειμαι τετοιο ατομο, δεν μπορω να ειμαι αχαριστη κ να μην αναγνωρισω... δεν ξερω απο την αλλη πλευρα τι υπαρχει, αλλα ο,τι κ να γινει στην τελικη αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να ειναι να ειναι αυτος καλα κ ευτυχισμενος με τις επιλογες του... εχω υπεροχες αναμνησεις κ προσπαθω να κραταω ολα τα θετικα απο καθε ανθρωπο κ να μην επικεντρωνομαι τοσο στα αρνητικα, αλλα οσα ζεις εντονα δεν μπορεις απλα να τα ντιλιταρεις...(δικη μου λεξη χεχε!!)
> 
> Εσενα ο δικος σου πως το αντιμετωπιζει το θεμα της καταθλιψης? Απ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει μαλλον δεν του εχεις πει ακομα τιποτα αλλα σκεφτεσαι να το κανεις ε??


Σε μένα απευθύνεσαι; Δεν έχω δικό μου, δεν είχα ποτέ δικό μου...Απλά ήθελα να σερωτήσω πως το χειρίστικες γιατί θα αισθάνομαι αμηχανία, με αυτό το ζήτημα όταν θα κάνω σχέση. Τώρα αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα; Δες τι έβαλα στο εικόνες  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σε μένα απευθύνεσαι; Δεν έχω δικό μου, δεν είχα ποτέ δικό μου...Απλά ήθελα να σερωτήσω πως το χειρίστικες γιατί θα αισθάνομαι αμηχανία, με αυτό το ζήτημα όταν θα κάνω σχέση. Τώρα αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα; Δες τι έβαλα στο εικόνες


Ναι βρε εσενα λεω !!!  :Smile:  Νομιζα οτι ειχες κ αισθανοσουν αβολα να του το πεις η να μην του το πεις.. Πιστευω οταν ερθει η στιγμη θα ξερεις πως να το χειριστεις κ αναλογως τα δεδομενα βεβαια!! Ναι, τωρα επανηλθα στα χαι μου !!!!! Yeah baby !! Μπαινω να δω στις εικονες !!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

High episodes αυτην η μαλακια δεν ειναι κι εγω ποτε δεν εβριζα. Αυτο ειναι το χεσιμο του Θεου, τι χαι γαμωτο, χαλια ειμαι, απιστευτα επιθετικη, νιωθω θυμο οργη, πονο, οι σκεψεις εναλλασσονται με απιστευτη ταχυτητα, σχεδον λευκο, φοβαμαι μη τρελαθω και σημερα τα εκανα σκατα και φοβαμαι οτι θα διωξω τους ανθρωπους που αγαπαω απο κοντα μου. Στο σπιτι του φιλου μου φρικαρα και εσπαγα ποτηρια ενα μπουκαλι μπυρας γεμισε το πατωμα γυαλια, φωναζα, τον χτυπουσα, θελω να δαγκωνομαι να κοβομαι, κλαιω, μετα απο 5 λεπτα μπορει να χορευω, δεν εχω κοιμηθει καθολου σημερα παλι. Χθες ο γιατρος μου εδωσε Abilify μαζι με ladose και topamac που επαιρνα απο πριν. Τι εμπειριες εχετε απο το Ampilify? Ποσα mg παιρνετε? Τι παρενεργειες ειχατε τις πρωτες μερες? Μιαουυυυυυυυυυ και Γαβββββββββββ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και κατι αλλο. οσες εχετε νοσηλευτει απο διπολικη, σε τι κατασταση ησασταν και μπηκατε μεσα? σας εβαλαν? μπηκατε μονες σας? πως συνεβει?
Καμια φορα σε τρελη μανια που εγω την βιωνω λιγο παραξενα, στην τσιτα, αλλα με μια ενταση συχνα αυτοκαταστροφικη πολυ, μου ερχετε να μαζεψω το βαλιτσακι μου και να τους παω. :Ρ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και να κατσω κανεναν μηνα ετσι το φανταζομαι τρελα χαπακωμενη, φυτο, τελειως, να κοιμαμαι συνεχεια και με το ζορι να ανοιγουν τα ματια μου, τιποτα ετσι απλως να ειμαι. Οι δραστηριοτητες μου θα περιοριζονται στα ονειρα. Θα εκανα και καμια φιλεναδα εκει μεσα. Τη λακρυ πχ. Λακρυ αμα γουσταρεις μπαινουμε μαζι :Ρ αστειευομαι ασφαλως. Θα ηθελα παντως να μου απαντησει καποιος σχετικα με το Αμπιλιφαι αν μπορει. Μερσι.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

αααααααααααααααα παλι κανενας πανωςκατως μεσα κι εγω βαριεμαι

και ξαναλεω τα εκανα ΣΚΑΤΑ σημερα

----------


## elafi

Γεια σου αχινε. Εγω δεν παιρνω abilify αλλα ενα αλλο φαρμακο. Μπορω να σου πω ομως οτι μου το εχουν συστησει ως καταλληλο για να μην παρεις βαρος, και επισης δεν αυξανει την προλακτινη οπως αλλα που μπλοκαρουν τους υποδοχεις ντοπαμινης. Ετσι δεν εχεις πχ γαλακτορροιες κλπ. Ειναι καλο φαρμακο, θεωρειται νομιζω οχι και πολυ βαρυ αντιψυχωσικο, αλλα καλο. Για παρενεργειες, που ειναι διαφορετικες σε καθε ανθρωπο, κανε μια αναζητηση στο google, αλλα απο οτι διαβασεις μπορει και να μην εχεις τπτ η 2-3-4 το πολυ. Αυτο λαβε υποψη σου.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Οκ. ευχαριστω ελαφι :-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

τι παιρνεις αν επιτρεπετε? πριν επαιρνα seroquel με τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## elafi

Ουτε απο αυτο εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια.. :Ρ σορυ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Τι σορυ βρε? καλυτερα για εσενα :Ρ

----------


## elafi

Λολ και ξανα λολ

----------


## Lacrymosa

> High episodes αυτην η μαλακια δεν ειναι κι εγω ποτε δεν εβριζα. Αυτο ειναι το χεσιμο του Θεου, τι χαι γαμωτο, χαλια ειμαι, απιστευτα επιθετικη, νιωθω θυμο οργη, πονο, οι σκεψεις εναλλασσονται με απιστευτη ταχυτητα, σχεδον λευκο, φοβαμαι μη τρελαθω και σημερα τα εκανα σκατα και φοβαμαι οτι θα διωξω τους ανθρωπους που αγαπαω απο κοντα μου. Στο σπιτι του φιλου μου φρικαρα και εσπαγα ποτηρια ενα μπουκαλι μπυρας γεμισε το πατωμα γυαλια, φωναζα, τον χτυπουσα, θελω να δαγκωνομαι να κοβομαι, κλαιω, μετα απο 5 λεπτα μπορει να χορευω, δεν εχω κοιμηθει καθολου σημερα παλι. Χθες ο γιατρος μου εδωσε Abilify μαζι με ladose και topamac που επαιρνα απο πριν. Τι εμπειριες εχετε απο το Ampilify? Ποσα mg παιρνετε? Τι παρενεργειες ειχατε τις πρωτες μερες? Μιαουυυυυυυυυυ και Γαβββββββββββ


Μιαου μιαου !!!! Αχινουλι ετσι νιωθω κ εγω 8 μερες ειμαι σε ενταση κ δεν ειναι το απλο το χαι που ειχα στην αρχη δλδ μονο στη συναισθηματικη διαθεση δλδ να εχω ενεργεια να χαιρομαι κτλ, μου βγαινει τρελη επιθετικοτητα κ προς τους αλλους κ προς εμενα κ φοβαμαι ειλικρινα μην κανω κατι αν κ δεν εχω κανει κ λιγα κ θελω να κοιμηθω κ μου χει λειψει η αισθηση κ δεν μπορω, σαν να ζω σε κατι ονειρικο περα απ την πραγματικοτητα, σαν να την εχω ακουσει, να σε ρωτησω κανεις κ ουσιες εσυ ?? αμα κανεις, ακομα χειροτερα γινεται το χαι, κι εγω χορευω κ κουναω το κεφαλι μου κ φοβαμαι μην παθω κατι απ το κουνημα κ φυγει το μυαλο απ τη θεση του το αμπιλιφαι το παιρνα κι εγω το κοψα ομως αλλα απο χτες το ξαναρχισα γιατι φοβηθηκα κ θελω να κατεβω πως οταν ημουν μικρη κ ανεβαινα στα παιχνιδια στο λουνα παρκ κ τσιριζα "ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!!!! " ετσι κ τωρα νιωθω σαν εκεινο το τρενακι που κανει αποτομες ανοδους κ πτωσεις κ τσιριζα γιατι φοβομουνα ο,τι θυμαμαι χαιρομαι παλι τρεχουν οι σκεψεις μου γαμωτο α τι ελεγα ναι ειχα φτασει μεχρι κ 30 που ειναι η ανωτερη δοση, τωρα παιρνω 15 τις πρωτες μερες ειχα ακαθησια κ αυπνια κ δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμησω, στο δωσε κ εσενα ε? τι δοση σου βαλε?? το ξεκινησες? πως νιωθεις? εντωμεταξυ τα ιδια ακριβως φαρμακα παιρνουμε!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σημερα τα πηρα πρωτα φορα, παιρνω των 10mg, οποτε δεν εχω προλαβει να νιωσω κατι. Το μυαλο μου ειναι κενο τωρα, νιωθω πολυ εξαντλημενη απο ολα αυτα που εκανα τις προηγουμενες μερες. Σε 2 ωρες βεβαια μπορει και να τα ξανακανω. Οχι ομως. Λακρυ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω σε σχεση με τα καθαρτικα που εχεις αναφερει, παιρνω κι εγω καμια φορα. Ποσα παιρνεις μαζι? Εγω αν παρω πανω απο 2 εχω προβληματα. Επισης αυτο που εγραψε πανω στο βιβλιαριο δεν ηταν διπολικη αλλα συναισθηματικη διαταραχη με ψυχωσικ...μετα δεν αναγνωριζα τα γραμματα. Ξερει κανεις σε τι μπορει να αναφερεται?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Χεχε.... δε μιλαμε για δεκατα... 
Περαστικα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εγω με κατι τετοια χαριτωμενα γινομαι ιδιαιτερως φορτσατη... Που θα παμε να χορεψουμε, να δειξουμε πως ξερουμε να γελαμε, να κανουμε καμια μελανια στονα αερα. Μου εχει συμβει κι αυο σε ενα μπαρ. Δαγκωνα συνεχεια την ατμοσφαιρα, εννοειται οτι της αρεσε της βιτσιοζας, αλλα μετα σκοταδι...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αυτο κι αν ειναι για καγκουροπηδηματα(εννοω το ζωο)!!!! χεχεχεχεχε
το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το αρμοδιο thread για μουσικη και δε θα το ξανακανω.
Μιαουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γρρρρρρρρρρρ μετα απο ολα αυτα σκατοτσιτωσα παλι......
Και δεν εννοω τη μουσικη, εννοω οτι ημουν σκατοκουρασμενη μετα τις χθεσινες μλκ. 
Θα παω :Confused:  που να παω??? πως ηρεμει κανεις???
μιαου. Λακρυμοζα σοβαρα σε λενε Λακρυμοζα? Δεν ειναι ψευδωνυμο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σημερα τα πηρα πρωτα φορα, παιρνω των 10mg, οποτε δεν εχω προλαβει να νιωσω κατι. Το μυαλο μου ειναι κενο τωρα, νιωθω πολυ εξαντλημενη απο ολα αυτα που εκανα τις προηγουμενες μερες. Σε 2 ωρες βεβαια μπορει και να τα ξανακανω. Οχι ομως. Λακρυ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω σε σχεση με τα καθαρτικα που εχεις αναφερει, παιρνω κι εγω καμια φορα. Ποσα παιρνεις μαζι? Εγω αν παρω πανω απο 2 εχω προβληματα. Επισης αυτο που εγραψε πανω στο βιβλιαριο δεν ηταν διπολικη αλλα συναισθηματικη διαταραχη με ψυχωσικ...μετα δεν αναγνωριζα τα γραμματα. Ξερει κανεις σε τι μπορει να αναφερεται?


Των 10 mg οκ ειναι μετρια δοση ρε συ, εγω παιρνω 15 τωρα τα ξαναξεκινησα μονη μου για να αρχισω να κατεβαινω λιγο λιγο, πριν κατι μηνες επαιρνα να φανταστεις 30 που ειναι η μεγιστη δοση κ ημουν σαν ζομπι ενιωθα μπλοκαρισμενη αλλα τωρα εχω ξελαμπικαρει αρκετα...
Κι εγω σημερα νιωθω πιο πεσμενη, οχι εξαντλημενη τοσο, αλλα δεν εχω την υπερενεργεια κ εχω υπνηλια, ισως τοσες μερες κουραση δεν ξερω, δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι αλλο, θελω frozen emotions κ τιποτα αλλο... Με τα καθαρτικα που λες αρχικα ξεκινησα με 1-2, μετα εγινε συνηθειο κ εθισμος κ δεν με πιαναν κ αναλιγως την ποσοτητα του φαγητου που ετρωγα στο καθε βουλιμικο επεισοδιο, εφτασα να παιρνω κ 10 μαζεμενα κ δεν παθαινα τιποτα.. εχει τυχει σε διαρκεια ολης της ημερας να παρω 16 (οχι μαζεμενα)... τι εννοεις αμα παρεις 2 εχεις προβληματα?? παντως οσο μπορεις απεφυγε το γιατι μετα μπαινεις σε τρυπακι κ δεν βγαινες ευκολα..
οσο για το αλλο που λες, ισως εννουσε "συναισθηματικη διαταραχη με ψυχωσικα συμπτωματα/στοιχεια"?? κατι τετοιο εγω καταλαβαινω, αλλα ρωτα για πιο σιγουρα το γιατρο σου ! μιαου !  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Γρρρρρρρρρρρ μετα απο ολα αυτα σκατοτσιτωσα παλι......
> Και δεν εννοω τη μουσικη, εννοω οτι ημουν σκατοκουρασμενη μετα τις χθεσινες μλκ. 
> Θα παω που να παω??? πως ηρεμει κανεις???
> μιαου. Λακρυμοζα σοβαρα σε λενε Λακρυμοζα? Δεν ειναι ψευδωνυμο?


Miaou miaou !! Ψευδωνυμο ειναι ρε συ το Λακρυμοζα!! Δεν με λενε ετσι κανονικα!! (Σου ειχα πει νομιζω πως με λενε!!) Αλλα το λατρευω το λακρυμοζα σαν ονομα, ειναι τελειο, αμα ημουν αμερικανα θα ηθελα ετσι να με λενε !!!  :Smile: 

Νιωθω λιγακι exhausted......Χτες παλι γυριζα εξω... δεν θελω να ξαναβγω εξω, αλλα με τραβαει γαμωτο.. σημερα νιωθω sedation...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι σωστα, γκαφα. Πολυ ωραιο το Lacrymosa παντως κι εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ. Μιαου μιαου φιλια

----------


## Lacrymosa

Χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει, ειναι τελειο ονομα, το λατευω!! Φιλακια φιλακια kissezZzZ kissezZzz miaou miaou!!!!!  :Smile: 

Πως εισαι εσυ?? Κατεβηκες καθολου η εισαι στα ιδια??

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

χοχο και ξανα χο. Εγω ανεβοκατεβαινω με ταχυτητες μιαου. Η χθεσινη μερα ηταν ασχημα επεισοδιακη, απο τις χειροτερες, μανια καταθλιψη μαζι, δεν θα πω λεπτομερειες, γιατι με παρακολουθουνε :Ρ. Μια εικονα ηταν να μπουσουλαω 4 το πρωι στα γρασιδια διπλα στο δρομο με ενα αυτοματο ποτιστηρι να με βρεχει ψαχνοντας να βρω κατι κλειδια που απο θυμο ειχα πεταξει και εκλαιγα. Μπουσουλαγα αρκετη ωρα και εγινα μουσκεμα εντελως. Χτυπησα τον καθρεπτη ενος αυτοκινητου, οι γονεις μου εμαθαν για τις σεξουαλικες σαχλαμαρες που εχω κανει, χτυπουσα παλι. Πως ειμαι εγω? Μια χαρα. Ειχα ξαναρωτησει ποτε νοσηλευεται κανεις? απο απλη περιεργεια μιας μιαου. αλλα εχω και ευχαριστα, αποκτησα δυο ομορφα ζευγαρια παπουτσια και ενα φορεμα και χαιρομαι, μου λενε οτι συμπεριφερομαι σαν παιδι επειδη μου αρεσει να παιζω. Και εχουν δικαιο, αλλα δεν ξερουν οτι τα παιδια δεν τα ενδιαφερει αν καποιος τους πει κατι τετοιο. Κι εσεις συμπεριφερεστε σαν ''μεγαλοι'', τεραστιοι ρε!! Τωρα χαμογελαω, ετσι :-)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχινε που εισαι μιαου νιωθω αναγκη δεν μπορω να κατεβω με τιποτα γαμωτο εχω μια αδιακατανικητη αισθηση της πραγματοποιησης κ δεν ξερω αμα θα εξακριβωθει η οχι, με βλεπω στον καθρεφτη κ παιζει να μην ειμαι εγω αλλα καποια αλλη, νιωθω το κεφαλι μου κ το μυαλο μου να καιγεται κ φοβαμαι μην εκραγει, ειμαι ομορφη κ διασκεδαζω κ μ αρεσει ενα συγκεριμενο φορεματακι μινι που το βαζω συνεχεια, τωρα το χω βγαλει, τι κι αν χανεις κατι, νιωθεις αμα μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα, δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω την πραγματικοτητα, κι εγω σαν παιδι θα θελα να ειμαι, μια χαρα ειμαι ομως κ ετσι, βασικα δεν πολυνιωθω μιαου

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ μιαου δεν συγχρονιζομαστε γαμωτο  :Smile:  3 ωριτσες υπνος, μια χαρα! Λακρυ ποσο συχνα βλεπεις γιατρο, δεν σκεφτεται να αλλαξει κατι στην αγωγη για να πεσεις καπως? Εγω εχω φρικαρει καπως γιατι εχω παρει 2 κιλα, οι αλλοι με βριζουν βεβαια, αλλα εχω φρικαρει και θελω να κανω μια μικρουλα νηστεια. Και τοσο πρωι τι κανει κανεις??? Και δεν εχω κι @[email protected] να ξυσω :Ρ 
Πφφφ βλακειες. Τελος παντων μια εκπληξη και η σημερινη μερα. Εγω το κεφαλι μου το νιωθω να μουδιαζει συχνα εντελως και τρομαζω, χτυπαω το μετωπο μου και ειναι σα να μην αναγνωριζω οτι ειναι κεφαλι μου, σα να μη το νιωθω. Μια μερα -ασχετο τωρα- ειχα ζωγραφισει γατικια μουστακια και πηγα σε μπαρ και δεν ηταν αποκριες, το θυμηθηκα λογω μιαου. Μιαου και διοου και βαλε οπως θα ελεγε κι ο κυριος Αρκας.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ εγω με το ζορι κοιμηθηκα μια ωρα μιαου μου.. δεν μπορω εχω τρελη υπερενταση κ ειμαι ευερεθιστη κ ευεξαπτη κ θελω να σπασω καποιον στο ξυλο, τον πρωτο που θα βρω μπροστα μου που θα με κοιταξει καπως η θα μου πει κατι, δεν τα σηκωνω εγω αυτα.. εγω χανω κιλα γιατι δεν τρωω καθολου σχεδον κ δεν κοιμαμαι, ολη μερα ειναι θαλασσα, ξεθεωμα, χορος, ιντερνετ, σπιτι, clubbing, μιλαμε πολυ εντονα ζω τη ζωη μου πλεον αλλα μ αρεσει απο τη μια γιατι δεν πολυσκεφτομαι κ ειναι σαν εξτριμ αλλα απ την αλλη φοβαμαι κ θελω να κλαψω κ δεν μπορω, νιωθω οτι ειμαι προγραμματισμενη κ λειτουργω μηχανικα, κ απ την αλλη φοβαμαι μην ειμαι χοντρη κ θελω να αυτοκτονησω, δεν ξερω ποια ειμαι κ τι κανω, ειμαι καμμενη τελειως οπως εγραφα στο αλλο μου θεμα, ημουν γαμωτο στην κορυφη κ εφτασα στον πατο κ δεν υπαρχει ανοδος, νιωθω οτι εχω λιγοτερο μυαλο βλεπω τις περσινες εργασιες της σχολης κ σκεφτομαι οτι αποκλειεται εγω να εγραφα ετσι, δεν μπορει να τα χω γραψει εγω, τωρα δυσκολευομαι να συνταξω μια προταση με νοημα, δλδ λεω ασυνατησιες κ νιωθω οτι τρελαινομαι κ η μια σκεψη μετα την αλλη κ θελω να πεθανω, να παγωσω ειλικρινα..

μιαου μιαου εσυ πως εισαι?? αχ μακαρι να ημασταν κοντα ρε συ δεν ξες ποσο σε νιωθω.......

----------


## PETRAN

Της διπολικής γυναίκας γίνεται εδώ μέσα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Anyway είναι απολαυστικός ο υπο-μανιακός διάλογος σας. Κανονίστε όμως να πέσετε μετά στα τάρταρα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## katerinaki

καλα ρε τι γινεται με εσας τις δυο? εγω μπροστα σας ειμαι αγγελουδι κ παρολα αυτα με λενε τρελη, γιατι κλαιω κ δινω κ καμμια σφαλιαρα στο κεφαλι μου απο αυτα που σκεφτομαι....
βαφω μπλε τα μαγουλα μου γιατι δεν μου αρεσει το ρουζ , κ πολλες φορες περπαταω εξω χωρις παπουτσια ,δεν μιλαω σε κανενα γιατι δεν βλεπω τιποτα ενδιαφερον!!!! κ αυτο ειναι ολο ,βγαινω κ εγω εξω τα βραδυα ,αλλα ουτε μπαφους ουτε κοκες , μονο τσιγαρα κ που κ που αλκοολ, δεν ενοχλω κανενα ,αλλα θεωρουν ολοι οτι πρεπει να νοσηλευτω γιατι κλαιω κ δεν μιλαω!
Οι γονεις σας τι κανουνε? δεν στεναχωριουνται με την φαση σας? και κατι αλλο ,αφου παιρνετε φαρμακα δεν ισορροπειτε?δεν σας πιανουν?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Lacry θα ηθελα να τα πουμε κι εγω απο κοντα, δεν αποκλειεται καποια στιγμη :-). Εγω οταν χορευω παριστανω το ελατηριο. Κι εγω χοντρη νιωθω γαμωτο, θελω να παω 57 ντουν. Ποσο συχνα μιλας σε γιατρο βρε? Αν ημουν κοντα σου θα σε αφηνα να με σπασεις στο ξυλο παντως ευχαριστως :Ρ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και μην υπο-νομευετε τους υπο-μανιακους μας διαλογους :Ρ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κατερινακι αυτο με το μπλε ηταν εξαιρετικο, κι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το ροζ αλλα δεν ειχα σκεφετει αυτην την εναλλακτικη. Θα σε ελεγα στρουμφακι, οχι τρελη, κακο αυτο. Μια φορα μονο ειχα βαλει ρουζ και κραγιον με το αιμα μου. Κακο να σε λενε τρελη. Γενικα συμφωνω οτι δυσκολα βρισκεις καποιον να πεις κατι ενδιαφερον, πολυ δυσκολα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Πηγαινεις σε γιατρο? Τι φαρμακα παιρνεις? Αυτος σου λεει να νοσηλευτεις? Βομβαρδισμος ερωτησεων. Κι εγω μονο καπνιζω αλλα πινω αρκετα αλκοολ.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Χεχε ή χιχι τι με επιασε τωρα? Σκεφτομουν να βαλω καθρεπτες οπως εχουν τα αυτοκινητα στα πλαγια του κεφαλιου μου, να τους στερεωσω καπως στα αυτια μου για να βλεπω συνεχεια την υπεροχηηηηηηηη φατσα μου και να παω στον γιατρο και να του πω οτι με επιασαν τα φαρμακα, με επιασαν στα μπρατσα, στη μυτη και στον κουλο. Επισης μεσημεριατικα χωρις λογω ριχνω κατι χωρους λεβεντικους με μπλουζ μπραδερδς μιαουυυυυ και μιαοου λακρυ ελπιζω να εισαι καλα. Παω να χορεψω τωρα. τα χερια μου ειναι σα φτερουγες κοτοπουλου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacry θα ηθελα να τα πουμε κι εγω απο κοντα, δεν αποκλειεται καποια στιγμη :-). Εγω οταν χορευω παριστανω το ελατηριο. Κι εγω χοντρη νιωθω γαμωτο, θελω να παω 57 ντουν. Ποσο συχνα μιλας σε γιατρο βρε? Αν ημουν κοντα σου θα σε αφηνα να με σπασεις στο ξυλο παντως ευχαριστως :Ρ


Αχινουλι μου !!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Κι εγω θελω ρε συ να τα πουμε απο κοντα, σου στελνω pm, bipolars εν δρασει μιαου μιαου !!! Εγω οταν χορευω χτυπιεμαι κ κανω headbanging κ φοβαμαι μη παθει τιποτα το μυαλο μου απο το πολυ το κουνημα κ παθω κατι κ δεν θα μπορω μετα να σκεφτομαι !!! Ρε συ δεν εισαι χοντρη 57 κιλα με 1.76 υψος!! Εγω ειτε θα νιωθω χοντρη ειτε αδυνατη, δεν τρωω σχεδον τιποτα ολη μερα, πιστευω εχω χασει, ολοι αυτο μου λενε, αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρη κ τρωω φρικες... 

Ρε συ αποκλειεται να το εκανα αυτο σε σενα, οσο κ να μου ζητουσες να σε χτυπησω δεν θα το κανα ποτε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Χεχε ή χιχι τι με επιασε τωρα? Σκεφτομουν να βαλω καθρεπτες οπως εχουν τα αυτοκινητα στα πλαγια του κεφαλιου μου, να τους στερεωσω καπως στα αυτια μου για να βλεπω συνεχεια την υπεροχηηηηηηηη φατσα μου και να παω στον γιατρο και να του πω οτι με επιασαν τα φαρμακα, με επιασαν στα μπρατσα, στη μυτη και στον κουλο. Επισης μεσημεριατικα χωρις λογω ριχνω κατι χωρους λεβεντικους με μπλουζ μπραδερδς μιαουυυυυ και μιαοου λακρυ ελπιζω να εισαι καλα. Παω να χορεψω τωρα. τα χερια μου ειναι σα φτερουγες κοτοπουλου


Αχινουλι καλα ειμαι αλλα σε ενταση παλι, χτες βγηκα διασκεδασα χορευα σαν τρελη κ ενιωθα, ενιωθα πολυ δυνατα συναισθηματα, κ εβλεπα τα φωτα κ ενιωθα οτι ειμαι μεσα σ αυτα κ διοχετευομαι παντου κ ηταν μοναδικη η αισθηση, κ σημερα με επιασε ταση να περπαταω επι 1,5 ωρα χωρις να ξερω τα μερη με το mp4 κ να κουνιεμαι κ να νιωθω σαν rockstar, αλλα τωρα κρυωνω κ ειμαι πιο πεσμενη, πρωτη φορα με πιανει τοσο γρηγορη εναλλαγη, μιαου πως εισαι εσυ, πας γιατρο?? εγω εχω καιρο να παω, θελω να ζησω, θελω να γελασω, να κλαψω, να πονεσω, να παγωσω, να εκστασιαστω, τα παντα ολα απο συναισθηματα ο,τι υπαρχει.....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κατερινακι αυτο με το μπλε ηταν εξαιρετικο, κι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το ροζ αλλα δεν ειχα σκεφετει αυτην την εναλλακτικη. Θα σε ελεγα στρουμφακι, οχι τρελη, κακο αυτο. Μια φορα μονο ειχα βαλει ρουζ και κραγιον με το αιμα μου. Κακο να σε λενε τρελη. Γενικα συμφωνω οτι δυσκολα βρισκεις καποιον να πεις κατι ενδιαφερον, πολυ δυσκολα.


Κατερινακι λολ κι εμενα το στρουμφακι μ ηρθε στο μυαλο, ρε συ που βρισκεις μπλε ρουζ?? Εμενα μ αρεσει να βαφω εντονα μαυρα τα ματια με πολυ eyeliner κ αγριο υφος κ arrogant κ reckless κ το υπολοιπο προσωπακι μου με πολυ ανοιχτο make-up, το nude look που λεμε αλλα σε εντονο βαθμο, δεν βαζω ρουζ, κ κραγιον βαζω μπεζ κ δειχνω σαν freak !!!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Γιατι ομως σου λενε να νοσηλευτεις?? κανεις δεν μπορει να σε αναγκασει παρα μονο αμα υπογραψεις μονη σου...

----------


## amelie74

τι κανουν τα κοριτσια μας?
lacry εισαι ακομα πολυ high?
αν εισαι δεν ξερω ρε συ τι να σου ευχηθω....
να παραμεινεις ετσι ή να κατεβεις?
εσυ τι προτιμας απο τα δυο?
δεν ξερω βασικα τι να ευχηθω και στον εαυτο μου :Stick Out Tongue:  γιατι ειλικρινα εχω να βιωσω high episode παρα πολυ καιρο!
μου ελειψες :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie κι εσυ μου ελειψες βρε !!!  :Smile: 
η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω πεσει καπως, δεν ειμαι τοσο χαι οπως πριν πχ μια βδομαδα που ημουν σε εξαρση κ δεν συμμαζευομουν με τιποτα, τωρα ισως ειμαι σε υπομανια ελεγχομενη, δλδ μπορω κ λειτουργω κανονικα την ημερα, εχω διαθεση κ χαιρομαι, επισης εχω προσεξει οτι πλεον εχω γρηγορες εναλλαγες σε σχεση με παλιοτερα, την ημερα να τυχει να ειμαι κ πιο πεσμενη αλλα το βραδυ βγαινω κ μου περνανε ολα κ ξεσαλωνω κ νιωθω χαι κ στην κορυφη του κοσμου, αλλα πριν λιγο πχ εβλεπα ενα βιντεακι στο youtube κ με πιασαν τα κλαματα..
τοσο γρηγορες εναλλαγες πρωτη φορα βιωνω..
εγω προτιμω μια ελεγχομενη υπομανιουλα !! ειναι κ καλοκαιρι τωρα, δεν θελω depression !!
εσυ πως εισαι ??  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

με διακατεχει μια μελαγχολια , αλλα οχι βαρβατη αυτη τη φορα.
εχω και γω συχνες εναλλαγες διαθεσης μεσα στην ημερα.
δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα τα πρωινα συνηθως ειμαι πιο ανεβασμενη.
ελεγχομενη υπομανιουλα ε?
καλη φαση!
αντε και στα δικα μου!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie εγω τα πρωινα ειμαι συνηθως πιο down κ με πιανει περιεργη αισθηση του εαυτου μου κ κρυωνω καπως αλλα μετα μεσα στη μερα ανεβαινω κ εχω συχνες κ γρηγορες εναλλαγες κ το βραδυ γινομαι υπερβολικα χαι !!!!  :Smile: 
καλη φαση γαματη ρε συ αντε ευχομαι κ σε σενα !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

xexexe thanks !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

αχινε που χαθηκες?
ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχινε σου στειλα pm !!  :Smile:  miaou!!!

----------

